# Kaufberatung Canyon Torque



## schuh (20. April 2006)

Hallo,

möchte mir eine Torque bestellen.

Mach jetzt bestimmt schon ein Jahr rum was ich mir für ein Rad holen soll, aber das Torque scheint schon das zu sein was ich gesucht habe.

Wohne in Würzburg (da gibt es keine Berge), hier will ich halt weng mit durch den Wald/Weinberge/Spessart fahren, aber in erster Linie will ich es in den Bergen bewegen (Oberstdorf/Südtirol) wo ich beruflich die nächste Zeit viel unterwegs bin.
Will damit auch bergauf fahren, aber so richtig rocken soll das Bike bergab.
Bisher hatte ich nur das Hardtail von meinem Daddy das ich regelmässig geschrottet habe...

Ich bin 24, ca 190cm groß, 92kg, keine Ahnung was meine Schrittlänge ist.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung geben welche Grösse ich bestellen sollte?

Hoffe das sind so die wichtigsten Informationen die ihr braucht?

Zu meiner konkreten Frage:

Ich wolllte eigentlich das Torque 1 bestellen. Jetzt hab ich hier hier im Forum gelesen das sehr viele ein Torque 2 fahren... Das hat mich jetzt bischen stutzig gemacht...

Hab dann gestern bei Canyon angerufen und wollte mich erkundigen was die Empfehlen, aber die sagen natürlich das ich das selber wissen muss welche Komponenten ich will, haben sie ja auch recht.

Jetzt ist es so das ich schon immer gerne Rad gefahren bin, mich aber nie mit der Technik viel beschäftigt hab, und diesbezüglich auch meinen Kumpels nicht so viel zu traue. Da meint jeder er weiß was das beste ist, aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die erzählen auch nur von was wovon sie nix verstehen.

Daher würd ich hier nochmal gerne Fragen ob ihr mir event weiterhelfen könnt welches Torque für mich zu empfehlen wäre, bzw welche Vor- Nachteile welches Model hat?

Hab wirklich auch schon einiges gesucht, aber wenn man nicht viel von Rädern versteht, und die Modelle von Federkabeln,... nicht kennt kommt man da einfach nicht weiter!

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine Empfehlung!

Falls ich irgendwelche wichtigen Daten vergessen habe, reiche ich gerne nach!

Mit freundlichen Grüssen aus Würzburg,

Thomas


----------



## Wuudi (20. April 2006)

Nun, die Sache ist nicht so einfach.

Das 1er hat eine Van also eine Gabel mit Stahlfeder. Vorteil sollte ein sanfteres und besseres Ansprechverhalten sein. Nachteil ist das Mehrgewicht + kannst du die Gabel zum klettern nicht absenken. Ausserdem sind beim 1er noch weitere günstigere Komponenten verbaut und die breiteren/schwereren BigBetty Reifen.

Macht insgesamt ein halb Kilo Übergewicht.

Sicher kommst du mit dem 1er auch Berge hoch, schneller und feiner geht's - vor allem bei heftigen Steigungen - mit der absenkbaren Talas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (20. April 2006)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


Also nehm ich im Zweifelsfall einfach das Torque2, damit ich die Berge auch besser rauf kom?

 


Also ich denk das Torque3 ist mit definitiv zu teuer, das schliess ich mal aus. 

Geht eigentlich wirklich nur drum ob ich die 200 Euro mehr für das Torque2 ausgeben sollte oder nicht?

Eigentlich wollte ich sowieso nur 1800Euro für mein Bike ausgeben...

Leider fehlt mir jetzt das Moutainbike-wissen um die Auswirkungen deiner Info's ( Mehrgewicht + Absenkbare Gabel ) beurteilen zu können, denk aber schon das es sicher soviel am Berg ausmacht das es die 200Euro wert ist, sonst würd's ja keiner kaufen ;-)

Gibt es bezüglich der Pflege/Wartung nennenswerte Unterschiede zwischen dem Torque1 und dem Torque2? 
bzgl Schaltung, bzw Gabel?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## thto (20. April 2006)

Einsatzgebiet hört sich meiner Meinung nach eher nach einem ES ESX oder XC an .....


----------



## thory (20. April 2006)

hm, also aus Deiner Einsatzbeschreibung sehe ich nicht so ganz, warum Du überhaupt auf ein Torque kommst? Gerade wenn Du weniger Geld ausgeben möchtest / kannst solltest Du Dir das ES-X überlegen. Ich denke, da bekommst Du für 2000 eine Menge Bike.
Die Pike, die im ES-X verbaut ist, wurde bei den vertriders hervorragend getestet. siehe diesen testbericht

Die Frage wie schlimm ein Kilo Mehrgewicht ist, kannst Du ganz einfach beantworten: Du(92kg) plus Torque (16kg) plus Klamotten (4kg?) = 112kg. Damit entspricht ein kg mehr oder weniger etwa 0,9% - oder Du fährst statt einer Stunde bergauf mit gleicher Anstrengung 32 Sekunden länger. 

Der Vorteil des Torque gg dem ES-X ist der stabilere Rahmen, das niedrigere Oberrohr und der flachere Lenkwinkel. 

Du musst jetzt selbst wissen, ob Du Du das wirklich brauchst, denn beim ESX gibts halt mehr Ausstattung für das Geld. Und die Trials in Nürnberger Weinbergen und auch die meisten in Südtirol lassen sich damit hervorragend fahren. Insbesondere wenn Du noch nicht weißt, was Du eigentlich künftig wollen wirst, könnte das ES-X die bessere Wahl weil universellere Wahl sein.

Wenn Dich natürlich die Berichte z.B. der vertriders faszinieren, Du schon immer den NPT fahren wolltest, ja dann nimm nur das Torque und durchaus auch ein Modell mit der VAN.

Gruss


----------



## aemkei77 (20. April 2006)

ich wäre auch für ein ESX, dürfte abwärts reichen und aufwärts vorteile bringen.
Vorallem, da die seilbahn auf den NordParkTrail nur mehr eine Woche fährt 

ESX 6 ist imho top in preisleistung, und kostet nur 2/3 vom Torque 2

wenn du aber eher zur Begrabfraktion gehörst, dann das Torque 1 und nicht das 2er


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2006)

thory schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage wie schlimm ein Kilo Mehrgewicht ist, kannst Du ganz einfach beantworten: Du(92kg) plus Torque (16kg) plus Klamotten (4kg?) = 112kg. Damit entspricht ein kg mehr oder weniger etwa 0,9% - oder Du fährst statt einer Stunde bergauf mit gleicher Anstrengung 32 Sekunden länger.


Schöne einfache Rechnung, aber leider ziemlich unbrauchbar.

Man will vielleicht auch mal was schwereres oder nen Trail hochfahren und da merkt man sehr wohl ob es 16kg, 14kg oder 12kg sind die man da an seinen Füßen mit hochwuchtet.

Es soll ja Leute gehen die auch mal schwer hoch fahren.

So ein Torque ist Waldweg hoch, Abfahrt runter.
Ein ES-X ist immernoch Waldweg hoch und Abfahrt runter.
Ein ES geht sicher schon sauber für Trail hoch, trotz "Übergewicht".
Ein XC ...
Ein RC ...

Mit nem XC haste z.B. auch im flachen oder hügeligen deinen Spaß, weil du mal richtig reintreten kannst. Dafür ist ein Torque oder ES-X nun wirklich nicht mehr gedacht und unpassend.


----------



## thory (20. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne einfache Rechnung, aber leider ziemlich unbrauchbar.
> 
> Man will vielleicht auch mal was schwereres oder nen Trail hochfahren und da merkt man sehr wohl ob es 16kg, 14kg oder 12kg sind die man da an seinen Füßen mit hochwuchtet.
> 
> ...



Durch den direkten Vergleich Specialized Epic (bekanntlich ein Race/ Marathon /XC) Fully mit dem Canyon Torque, sehe ich das etwas anders: 
Das Gewicht wird in der Leichtbauhype restlos überbewertet. Das Specialized wiegt etwa 3,5 kg weniger als das Torque, der fühlbare Unterschied ist gering. Steile Trials sind mit dem Torque sehr gut möglich, habe ich letztes Wochenende am Gardasee ausprobiert. Es ist definitiv nicht so, dass man mit dem Torque bergauf schiebt, was man mit dem Epic noch fahren kann - vielleicht im extremen Grenzbereich. 
Unterm Strich ist der Einsatzbereich des Torques wesentlich größer, weil man bergauf und gerade am Trail fast genauso gut fährt wie mit einem XC - im schwierigen Gelände aber wesentlich mehr kann.

Ich glaube das viele Leute, die XC, Race bikes u.ä. fahren schlicht falsch beraten wurden und viel mehr Spass mit einem Rad wie dem dem Torque oder dem ES-X oder dem Specialized Enduro oder ... hätten. Ich zähle mich übrigens zu den falsch beratenen dazu.


----------



## thto (20. April 2006)

ich bin das torque zwar nur auf dem canyon parkplatz gefahren (bilder in meiner galerie) aber was ich dazu sagen kann ist, dass es meiner meinung nach robuster, ja ein wenig schwerfälliger zufahren war als ein ES7, wobei es ein wirklich schönes gefühl war es liegt halt sehr satt und für meinen CC/ENDURO geschmack die sitzpsoition ein wenig zu hecklastig ....... aber wie gesagt war nur die parkplatzrunde die gabel ist brachial schön


----------



## aemkei77 (20. April 2006)

> Schöne einfache Rechnung, aber leider ziemlich unbrauchbar.


die rechnung ist sehr wohl brauchbar

was sie nicht vergleicht ist die unterschiedliche Tretergonomie, aber der Gewichtsunterschied ist (bei 90 kg Lebendgewicht) komplett vernachlässigbar - das geben sogar die leichtbauer zu, und das will was heissen 



> Ich glaube das viele Leute, die XC, Race bikes u.ä. fahren schlicht falsch beraten wurden und viel mehr Spass mit einem Rad wie dem dem Torque oder dem ES-X oder dem Specialized Enduro oder ... hätten.



Das glaube ich auch - auch wenn ich nur in der stadt fahre, macht ein X3 mehr spass als ein 325er


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (20. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> die rechnung ist sehr wohl brauchbar


Deine Meinung.

Ein anderer ausschlaggebender Unterschied für schlechteres Beraufkommen aber sicher die deutlich hecklastigere Position auf dem Bike. Da hilft auch eine absenkbare Gabel (sofern vorhanden) nicht wirklich. Nebenbei senkt sich dadurch auch noch das Tretlager und die Bodenfreiheit leidet.

Wie man links sieht habe ich ein Specialized Enduro (ok, es ist alt) und bin aber schon mehr als genug andere Bikes auf den Haustrails und Strecken gefahren.
Wo immer ich mir das Enduro wirklich gewünscht habe hätte ich auch lieber Protektoren und Vollhelm an. Also brauch ichs nicht, weil den Kram will ich nicht mit mir Rumschleifen wenn ich radfahren gehe.

Ein EPIC hat zwar XC Federwege, aber von der Sitzposition und der Auslegung ist es eher mit einem RC zu vergleichen. Sowas will man wirklich nur wenn man Marathons vorne mit fahren will (sofern man es eh kann).

Aber: Jeder nach seinem Gusto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (20. April 2006)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Meinung.
> 
> Ein anderer ausschlaggebender Unterschied für schlechteres Beraufkommen aber sicher die deutlich hecklastigere Position auf dem Bike. Da hilft auch eine absenkbare Gabel (sofern vorhanden) nicht wirklich.



Stimmt, die Sitzergonomie ist bedeutsamer als Leichtbau und allemal sehr wesentlich für die bergauf Eigenschaft. Die Sitzergonomie des Torque ist einem normalen XC sehr nahe - deshalb fährt man damit auch so gut bergauf.

Das Epic hat wesentlich bessere Allroundeigenschaften als es von Specialized vermarktet wird, das ist nicht die reine Rennfeile. Ausgerüstet mit besseren Bremsen und ohne DC und ausserdem noch dem etwas breiteren Lenker (wie bei einigen Epic Modellen Standard ist) ist das ein super Bike für z.B. für Alpencross u.ä. Touren.

Klar: jedem das seine.


----------



## aemkei77 (20. April 2006)

YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> aemkei77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				thory schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage wie schlimm ein Kilo Mehrgewicht ist, kannst Du ganz einfach beantworten: Du(92kg) plus Torque (16kg) plus Klamotten (4kg?) = 112kg. Damit entspricht ein kg mehr oder weniger etwa 0,9% - oder Du fährst statt einer Stunde bergauf mit gleicher Anstrengung 32 Sekunden länger.


nicht nur meine meinung, sondern physik


			
				YoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: Jeder nach seinem Gusto.


eh klar


----------



## walvis (20. April 2006)

> Das glaube ich auch - auch wenn ich nur in der stadt fahre, macht ein X3 mehr spass als ein 325er



Eben ist Geschmackssache und die Unterschiede zwischen den Bikes sind geringer als propagiert. Generell kann man mit fast allen Bikes alles machen und da hier ja nach einem Torque gefragt wurde sollte man auch ein die Frage beantworten. Besonders, wenn wie erwaehnt, ca. 1 Jahr investigative Energie hinter der Frage hockt.


----------



## thto (20. April 2006)

finde das torque echt sehr gelungen , denke nur man sollte sich über den eigenen einsatzbereich gedanken machen , denn wenn man dann vorwiegend touren fährt oder forstwege finde ich es übermotorisiert, das bike will ins harte gelände bergrunter ..... *sabbe*


----------



## walvis (20. April 2006)

stimmt ja, aber es wurden auch die alpen al einsatzgebiet genannt - zudem was heisst uebermotorisiert.

Letztes Jahr war ein ES noch ein Enduro - dieses Jahr ist es ein All Mountain und in 5 Jahren eine astreine Racemaschine - werden die Berger hoeher oder glaubt ihr wirklich diesen Marketing BS?

Wenn jemand ein Torque schoen findet und damit Waldwege faehrt machen 2 kg Unterschied und 3 cm mehr Federweg (gerade wenn es Talas Verstellbar ist) keinen Unterschied - ausser einen positiven fuer seine Fitness.

Ich wuerde uebrigens eher zu einem Talas Torque raten - aber auch das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## braintrust (20. April 2006)

ist man mit 92kg nicht zu schwer für die pike? hier im forum war das doch mal thema.
selbst die härteste feder (glaube für 82+) soll noch relativ weich sein und wird leuten die um 80kg haben empfohlen.
und da kommt ja dann nochmal ausrüstung usw dazu

also nimm das torque 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni-Styler (21. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auch das Torque 2 ausgeguckt (vor allem wegen der absenkbaren, leichteren Gabel).
War vorhin in Koblenz & wollt es eigentlich Proberollen. Aber wie es kommen musste, gabs Stau & der Laden war schon dicht  Egal, werd ich halt nochmal hinfahren...

Ich hab eine Frage bezgl. der Finanzierung. 
Ich bin erst 16 & Schüler, dementsprechend klein ist auch mein Geldbeutel (muss ja auch noch Autoführerschein bezahlen) 

Auf der Canyon Seite steht im Unterpunkt "Finanzierung" folgendes:

12 Raten - Zinsaufschlag 5,12%
24 Raten - Zinsaufschlag 10,08%
36 Raten - Zinsaufschlag 15,19%
48 Raten - Zinsaufschlag 20,49%

Jetzt hab ich aber mal geschaut, was beim Torque 2 drunter steht. Und zwar soll monatlich bei 36 Monate Laufzeit 9,90 % Zinsaufschlag sein.Das würde der Tabelle oben also widersprechen.
Weiß jemand, ob das ein Fehler ist auf der Seite oder machen die das wirklich günstiger (weils vllt ja auch mehr kostet).
Wenn der Zinsaufschlag bei 24 Monaten geringer ist als diese 9,90 %, würd ich es gerne so machen.

Weiß also jemand, ob das mit den 9,90 % wirklich stimmt?
Bei so nem hohen Preis würd das schon wichtig sein.

Danke schonmal! 


Edit: Sorry, hab grad gemerkt, dass ich noch aus Versehen mit dem Account von meinem Freund angemeldet war.
Ihr müsst euch also nicht über die vllt komischen Infos wundern^^


----------



## Bayker (21. April 2006)

Ich wÃ¼rde als schÃ¼ler ( bin selbst 16 und schÃ¼ler ) die finger von so finanzierungen in der hÃ¶he lassen. haste dir das schonmal durchgerechnet was dabei am ende rauskommt?!nen vielfach hÃ¶herer betrag als wenn dus direkt bezahlen wÃ¼rdest. hab mir das ES7 geleistet mit der unterstÃ¼tzung meiner eltern. die haben 1700â¬ und ich den rest zugegeben. das bike, samt mitbestellter pedale und federgabelpumpe incl. versand kostet 2120,60â¬. also kein pappenstiel. denk lieber nochma Ã¼ber diese finanzierungsart nach. habe per vorauskasse bezahlt / zahlen lassen  .


----------



## rumblefish (21. April 2006)

Lass die Finger von Finanzierung !!! - wenn überhaupt solltest Du höchstens die Eltern fragen ob die Dir ein zinsfreies Darlehn gewähren. Bei allem Respekt frage ich mich aber auch ob man als 16 Jähriger gleich mal einen 2,4 Kiloeuro teuren Hobel braucht - aber das ist ein anderes Thema  .

Wenn Du das Teil wie auf der HP angepriesen finanzieren würdest, bist Du mit freundlichen 2763,36 bei 36 Monaten dabei - also 364,36 für nichts und wieder nichts. Pedale & sonstiges Zubehör sind noch nicht dazugerechnet. Da bist Du dann ganz schnell an der 3 K Grenze angelangt.


----------



## Christian_74 (21. April 2006)

Von Vati & Mutti das Geld leihen lassen. Das Bike jetzt ordern. 4-5 Monate lang joben. Dann hast das Rad bezahlt und vielleicht etwas Ã¼brig fÃ¼r die notwendige AusrÃ¼stung, fÃ¼r der man auch erheblich in die Tasche greifen muss.

Schulden machen ist die grÃ¶Ãte Schâ¬isse Ã¼berhaupt!


----------



## CES7 (21. April 2006)

Ne bei Fahrrädern würde ich nie eine Finanzierung anstreben.


----------



## Bayker (21. April 2006)

richtig so leute!. kauf dir nen anständiges ES7 und bequatsche deine eltern. habbich auch so gemacht . den rest habbich vom weihnachts und geburtstagsgeld dazugegeben. aus die maus. FINGER WEG VON FINANZIERUNGEN, grade als schüler solltest du froh sein noch keine schulden zu haben.


----------



## Trailsucker (21. April 2006)

also thomas. ich bin ja schon mal erfreut dass du aus würzburg kommst. ich komme aus kist und fahre ein ES. ich weiß nicht was du in den alpen vorhast aber für unsere breitengrade (finde ich) ist ein torque zu heftig. leider gibts hier außer ein paar wenigen ausnahmen keine harten trails sondern nur "mountainbiker-wege" wie sie meine mutter nennt. . klar kannst du auch ein torque nehmen nur glaube ich dass du für weniger geld ein leichteres und besser ausgestattetes bike bekommst dass für diese gegend vollends ausreicht.


----------



## Wern (21. April 2006)

Wenn schon ein Torque, dann auf jeden Fall das 2er mit Talas. Vom Ansprechverhalten geben sich die 2 36er glaub ich nicht so viel. 
Wenn er aber unbedingt Stahlfeder und absenkbare Gabel will, dann bleibt nur das ESX. Der beste Kompromiss wie ich finde. 
Bei sehr steilen Anstiegen würde ich auf das U-turn nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## schuh (21. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Meinungen!

Lese sie alle gerne und interessiert.


War erst auch kurz am überlegen ob es nicht vielleicht auch ein billigeres Rad sein kann, aber ich will halt auf jeden Fall vermeiden das ich mich dannach ärger das ich das "billigere" Rad hab, weil dann ist es schwer das wieder los zu werden, und doch das Torque zu bestellen. Da dachte ich mir eben auch, lieber gleich das bessere, da kann ich nicht so viel Falsch machen.



> Der Vorteil des Torque gg dem ES-X ist der stabilere Rahmen, das niedrigere Oberrohr und der flachere Lenkwinkel



Und gerade das ist der Hauptgrund weshalb ich so zum Torque tendiere.

Auch wenn meine Einsatzgebiet hier in Würzburg nichts all zu berauschendes hergibt, ist mehr die Art wie ich fahre der Grund weshalb ich zum Torque tendiere. 
Was mich wirklich fasziniert ist nicht den Waldweg runter, sondern am liebsten quer durch, und wenn irgendwas zum springen gibt... naja, dann lass ich's normal nicht aus. Das kombiniert mit meinem Gewicht macht halt leider wirklich ziemlich viel an Material klein... So musste meinem Daddy sein Corrartec Leichtbau Hardtail bisher bei jeder fahrt die ich mit gemacht hab, und ich war wirklich eigentlich nicht so grob mit ihm, dran glauben und dannach in die Werkstatt.

Und gerade heute morgen (bin gerade in Oberstdorf boraden), hab ich geschafft auf der normalen Piste, bei einem etwas groberen Sprung, mein Nitro Shogun 06 Snowboard zu zerbrechen. 

Ich bekom wirklich viel klein...

Daher dachte ich viellecht das ein Torque vielleicht "stabiler" bzw "wiederstandsfähiger" ist?
Daher auch oben die Frage bezgl der Wartung.


Sonst find ich den Vergleich mit dem X3 und dem 325 garnicht schlecht...

Ich denk das es mir weniger ausmachen würde in Würzburg "übermotorisiert" rumzufahren, und dabei vielleicht bischen Spass einzubüssen, wenn's dafür in Südtirol oder wo auch immer in den Alpen dafür dann vielleicht einiges mehr an Spass bergab macht.

Bin wirklich nicht nur auf Downhill aus, will schon auch Bergrauf selber fahren, wirklich keine Lifte... aber Spass will ich bergab!

Danke für euere Tipps!

Werde sobald ich mir hier halbwegs schlüssig bin bestellen.

Tendiere im Moment wirklich am meisten zum Torque 2  


Gruss Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. April 2006)

Der Punkt ist (und das hast du eh auch schon angeschnitten):
es kommt nicht darauf an _wo_ man fährt, sondern _wie_ man fährt.

Du sagst, du springst auch -- welche Höhe u. Weite etwa? Kleinere Sprünge sind bei einigermaßen sauberer Landung mit kaum einem Bike problematisch.
(und bedenke: ein ESX ist um ein Hauseck robuster als ein Leichtbau-Hardtail)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bock (21. April 2006)

So, ich schreib jetzt anstatt Uni-Styler mit meinem eigenen Account.

Klar habe ich über die Finanzierung gut nachgedacht.
Ich arbeite nebenbei auch ein wenig. Früher hab ich über 200 Euro im Monat verdient, jetzt aber (vor allem wegen Schule usw.) verdien ich im Monat ca. 100 Euro.

Im übrigen habe ich mir schonmal ein Bike finanziert, was 1400 Euro kostete. Das hat auch super geklappt. Ich gehöre bestimmt nicht zu den Jugentlichen die nur das Bike sehen & sich über die späteren Kosten keine oder nur wenig Gedanken machen.

Meine Eltern würden mir wohl kaum das Geld vorstrecken, das will ich eigentlich auch gar nicht.

Jemand von euch hat angesprochen, dass es bei 36 Monaten Finanzierungslaufzeit über 300 Euro dafür draufgehen würden. 
Wie ich aber schon gesagt habe, steht unter dem Torque 2,     dass es  bei 36 Monaten 9,90 % sind, also knapp 230. Ok, das ist auch nicht gerade wenig, das ist mir schon klar, aber knapp 200 Euro könnte ich noch verschmerzen.
Außderdem würde ich gerne noch wissen, ob die Verzinsung bei 24 Monaten Laufzeit noch geringer ist als 9,90 %. Wenn es bei 24 Monaten zB. 5 % wären, wären das ja "nur noch" knapp 100 Euro, die für die Finanzierung draufgehen würden.

Aber ich bin sowieso noch am überlegen, wie das laufen soll. Auf irgendwas festgelegt hab ich mich noch nicht.


----------



## Bock (21. April 2006)

Im übrigen bin ich mir auch klar, was 2399 Euro sind.

Ein 25 jähriger Anfänger, der sich so nen Ding kauft würde in meinen Augen weniger Sinn machen als ein 16 jähriger Erfahrener (wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf ), der genau weiß, was er will.

Ich fahre schon seit 5 Jahren, früher sehr viel CC. Dann vor 1 Jahr ein Dual-HT, was aber nicht das richtige für mich war.

Im Torque sehe ich den Kompromiss aus diesen beiden Bikes!


----------



## schuh (21. April 2006)

@FloimSchnee

Bezgl Sprüngen kann ich nicht viel sagen, die letzten Bikes die ich bisher gefahren bin haben da leider nicht viel zugelassen... bzw ich hab sie damit geschrottet...

Will jetzt keine 5m tiefe Klippen runter, aber so 2m oder was sollten schon drinnen sein... muss mich da ja dann auch erstmal richtig ran arbeiten, und geeignetes Terrain finden.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. April 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Will jetzt keine 5m tiefe Klippen runter, aber so 2m oder was sollten schon drinnen sein...


OK, das klingt nun eindeutig nach Torque! 
(Das 2er wäre meine Wahl -- geht wg. TALAS auch gut bergauf)


----------



## schuh (21. April 2006)

> es kommt nicht darauf an wo man fährt, sondern wie man fährt




Genau so denk ich eben auch...

Werd es mir nochmal bis Mitte nächster Woche durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich mir dann endlich mein Torque 2 bestelle.

*Vielen Dank hier an alle für die vielen Tipps/ kritischen Stimmen!

Super Forum! 

Danke*


----------



## User129 (21. April 2006)

falls du diesen Beitrag noch nicht gesehen haben solltest könne er die vielleicht deine Entscheidung noch etwas erleichtern.
Es ist ein echt guter Fahrbericht.


----------



## Trailsucker (22. April 2006)

jo und wenn du ein paar schöne ecken hier gefunden hast, kannst sie mir gleich mitteilen. ich bin für revier-vergrößerungen immer offen


----------



## schuh (22. April 2006)

Danke User129, 

den Torque2 Fahrbericht hab ich natürlich schon länger verfolgt. Er war dann eigentlich auch der Hauptgrund für die Frage hier, da ich mir sonst wohl das Torque1 bestellt hätte  

@biker-2005

Klar, meld mich


----------



## schuh (24. April 2006)

Hätte noch eine paar Fragen zur Bestellung meines Torque2:

- *Was sollte ich alles mitbestellen? * 
Hab quasi garnix. Bräuche ja definitiv noch Pedale, eine Pumpe...
Kenn mich da wirklich garnicht aus, aber was brauch ich den dringendst damit ich überhaupt mal losfahren kann?

Macht es Sinn das alles gleich bei Canyon mitzubestellen, oder soll ich es lieber e
extra bzw wo anders, vielleicht im Bikeshop um die Ecke kaufen?

- Wie ist es mit diesem "Optitune"? Brauch ich das? Mir ist klar, dass ich selber sicher keine sinnvolle Einstellung finden werde nachdem ich hier von erfahrenen Bikern Berichte gelesen habe in denen steht das Sie es nichtmal optimal eingestellt bekommen, aber kann ich da nicht einfach von einem hier im Forum, der ca mein Gewicht/Grösse hat die Daten übernehmen? Oder ist das Geld wirklich gut investiert?

- Könnt ihr mir vielleicht anhand meiner Daten (190cm, 92kg) jetzt schon zu einer Grösse raten, oder soll ich da einfach diese Schritlängen Aktion machen und mir dann eine Grösse nach PPS empfehlen lassen? (Was ich sicher ohnehin noch dazu mache!)

Wäre euch sehr dankbar, 

vorallem bei Hilfe zu meiner ersten Frage, welche Pedalle. 

Will baldmöglichst bestellen.

Kann es einfach nicht erwarten das Bike endlich zu fahren!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblefish (24. April 2006)

Bock schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand von euch hat angesprochen, dass es bei 36 Monaten Finanzierungslaufzeit über 300 Euro dafür draufgehen würden.
> Wie ich aber schon gesagt habe, steht unter dem Torque 2,     dass es  bei 36 Monaten 9,90 % sind, also knapp 230.



Ich glaube Du solltest vielleicht zuerst einen guten Finanzberater aufsuchen BEVOR Du bestellst  . 

Ich versuch es Dir einfach zu erklären: Auf der Canyon HP steht das das Bike EUR 76,76 monatlich kostet. Und dann verweist ein * auf das kleingedruckte: * _bei Finanzierung mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit ( *= 9,90 % effekt. Jahreszins*) _. So, wir rechnen nun einfach mal EUR 76,76 x 36 Monate = EUR 2763,36. Das ist dann eine Differenz von EUR 364,36 !!.

---- 

Ich hab das ganze nochmal richtig für Dich rausgesucht damit Du siehst was für einen Blödsinn Du da vorhast:

12 Raten = +  5,12% auf den Listenpreis
24 Raten = + 10,08%  "    "      "
36 Raten = + 15,19%  "    "      "
48 Raten = + 20,49%  "    "      "

Das ganze wird über die CC-Bank abgewickelt und Banken sind bekanntermassen zum :kotz:. Da wirst Du als Schüler & unter 18 Jahren wenn überhaupt - zum Glück !!! - keine Chance haben.

Lass den Schei$$ und kauf das Bike erst wenn Du die Kohle gespart hast  

Gruss
Rumble


----------



## schuh (25. April 2006)

Hey,

kann mir nicht bitte mal einer sagen welche Pedale, und was sonst ich mitbestellen soll?

Will das Ding jetzt endlich haben!!!

Danke


----------



## thto (25. April 2006)

Pd M 545


----------



## aemkei77 (25. April 2006)

Pdm 647


----------



## Tom_Leo (25. April 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Will das Ding jetzt endlich haben!!!
> 
> Danke



Du meinst eher: *"Will das Ding jetzt endlich bestellen!!!*

Lasse dich doch wärend der Bestellung von Canyon beraten, welche Pedale für dein Einsatzgebiet das Beste ist. Davon abgesehen hängt es ja auch von den Schuhen ab, die du zurzeit besitzt. Kann man auf Diese überhaupt Schuhplatten montieren?  Willst du das SPD Shimano System oder das Eggbeater von Crankbrothers? 
Lasse dir einfach Zeit mit dem Zubehör, da hast du die nächsten Wochen noch genug Zeit dir einen Kopf zu machen und gegebenenfalls das Zeug noch bei Canyon dazu zu orderen.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## Wuudi (25. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> Pdm 647



Yep, SHIMANO PD-M 647, oder eben ein CrankBrothers Modell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (25. April 2006)

optitune heisst härtere feder, wenn du luftelement (Torque 2) nimmst brauchst du das nicht

zur größe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2377845&postcount=1


----------



## drei_c (25. April 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> kann mir nicht bitte mal einer sagen welche Pedale, und was sonst ich mitbestellen soll?
> Danke



Hallo,
Du schreibst selbst, dass Du "noch alles" brauchst. Schätze daher mal, dass Du keine Erfahrungen mit Klickpedalen hast ?
Würde Dir daher empfehlen anfangs vielleicht mal ganz einfache "Bärentatzen"-Pedale mit Stahlkäfig zu nehmen (solltest Du bei Canyon für 5-8 Euro dazubekommen) und dann zu überlegen, ob reines Plattformpedal, wie z.B. DMR V8 oder v. NC17, etc. oder ein Pedal mit Klickmechnaismus und Käfig zu nehmen.
Die Diskussion über geeignete Modelle und Vor- und Nachteile findest Du genau hier.
Gruss drei_c


----------



## schuh (25. April 2006)

aemkei77 schrieb:
			
		

> optitune heisst härtere feder, wenn du luftelement (Torque 2) nimmst brauchst du das nicht




OK, also kein Optitune, und was die Pedale angeht hat drei_c meine Frage ziemlich gut beantwortet. 
Hab natürlich keinerlei Erfahrung mit Klickpedalen, und eigentlich auch kein so grosses Interesse (dachte das wär mehr was für Rennräder...*rot werd*)
Werd erstmal zum testen irgendwas einfaches mitbestellen und dann mal schauen.

Werd wenn ich später schaffe noch die Grösse abklären, und dann gleich bestellen ;-)


----------



## jazzboy (25. April 2006)

rumblefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Du solltest vielleicht zuerst einen guten Finanzberater aufsuchen BEVOR Du bestellst  .
> 
> Ich versuch es Dir einfach zu erklären: Auf der Canyon HP steht das das Bike EUR 76,76 monatlich kostet. Und dann verweist ein * auf das kleingedruckte: * _bei Finanzierung mit 36 Monaten Laufzeit ( *= 9,90 % effekt. Jahreszins*) _. So, wir rechnen nun einfach mal EUR 76,76 x 36 Monate = EUR 2763,36. Das ist dann eine Differenz von EUR 364,36 !!.
> 
> ...




Will ich auch meinen ich würd mich als Schüler nicht wegen nem bike verschulden ... ps ich hab auch schon mit 16 ein arsch teures bike gefahren ... aber ich würd dafür NIE schulden machen ... nich für en bike was essentiell nicht lebensnotwendig ist (also ich brauchs schon aba du weisst was ich mein ^^) 

Naja ... spar lieber en Jahr für die 360 kanns du dir dann viel schönere sachen kaufen ...


----------



## supasini (25. April 2006)

ach was: bestell ruhig, fang dann langsam an zu sparen - und wenn canyon liefern kann hast du die kohle zusammen!!!

aber im ernst: mein sohn (in deinem alter) würde bei so einem preis mächtig probleme mit seinem alten bekommen...
und du bist noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig, kannst also in dieser größenordnung überhaupt keinen ratenvertrag abschließen! wenn du die kohle zusammenhast kannst dir ein teures radel kaufen, das fällt dann unter den "taschengeldparagrafen". aber finanzierung müssen deine eltern unterschreiben. klär das besser vorher! sonst gibt's nachher noch heiße öhrchen oder so


----------



## xysiu33 (25. April 2006)

Hallo schuh,

das ist ja echt super, dass du dich fÃ¼r so ein klasse Bike entschieden hast, aber die Ausgaben fÃ¼rs ZubehÃ¶r sind ja wirklich nicht ohneâ¦â¦.

Erstens: es ist schon mal gut, dass du weiÃt, was du willst

Aber: angefangen von Klickpedalen Ã¼ber gute Schuhe, Bekleidung ( falls du keine oder wenig hast ) wie z. B. gute Handschuhe, Protektoren, Helm, Brille, Rucksack, Pumpe, Tool, Tacho usw. usf  kommst du auf eine ganz schÃ¶n groÃe Summe. Und glaub mir: auch wenn du schon einige Bike-Klamotten hast â bei neuem Bike will man auch neue Sachen haben, die besser zu dem Bike auch passen. Dazu kommt noch, dass man bei so gutem Bike auch kein null-8.15 ZubehÃ¶r kauft sondern vernÃ¼nftige Marken, die einiges aushalten und das Geld auch Wert sind. Also pass auf und rechne alles mal in Ruhe aus. Auch die Kleinigkeiten ergeben am Ende eine stolze Summe. Ich habe alle meine Bike-Ausgaben schÃ¶n aufgelistet: wenn ich das ab und zu betrachte, dann schlieÃe ich die Datei auch ganz schnell. Allerdings: ist mein grÃ¶Ãtes Hobby ( zumindest zur Zeit ) â und dafÃ¼r gebe ich gerne Geld aus. 

Ein Tipp: wenn du das Mountainbiken richtig ernst nimmst, dann kaufe auch nur bekannte und gute Teile â sonst zahlst du drauf ohne den ganzen Ãrger anzusprechen.

Also â hau rein â aber mit KÃ¶pfchen  

supasini: da hast du auch Recht mit dem teurem Bike - ich wÃ¼rde es auch nicht unbedingt begrÃ¼Ãen bei meinem Sohn. Aber was solls: wenn sich die Jungs das auch ersparen kÃ¶nnen und wollen, sollten sie es auch tun. BloÃ dann sollen sie nicht jammern, dass fÃ¼r andere FreizeitaktivitÃ¤ten kein Geld mehr da ist. Bevor sie fÃ¼r Zigaretten und Alkopops in der Disco das Geld ausgeben, ist ein Canyon-Torque schon eine bessere LÃ¶sung  

GruÃ


----------



## jazzboy (25. April 2006)

xysiu33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo schuh,
> 
> supasini: da hast du auch Recht mit dem teurem Bike - ich würde es auch nicht unbedingt begrüßen bei meinem Sohn. Aber was solls: wenn sich die Jungs das auch ersparen können und wollen, sollten sie es auch tun. Bloß dann sollen sie nicht jammern, dass für andere Freizeitaktivitäten kein Geld mehr da ist. Bevor sie für Zigaretten und Alkopops in der Disco das Geld ausgeben, ist ein Canyon-Torque schon eine bessere Lösung
> 
> Gruß



das stimmt aber ich finde nich gut das er deswegen einen Kredit aufnehmen will (eine ratenzahlung ist in meinen augen nichts anderes) --- als schüler würde ich mir ein bike nur kaufen wenn ch das geld auch habe ... 

ich bin selber student ... und geschäftsfähig ... und ich hätte gerne ein besseres bike ... aber es reicht halt "nur" für ein XC3 ... hatte vorher shcon ein Big Bear ... naja ich kann mir später wenn ich mehr geld habe immer noch ein besseres bike kaufen ... 

es geht in erster linie ums biken und nich ums bike


----------



## supasini (25. April 2006)

nur das ich nicht falsch verstanden werde: ich habe nix dagegen, dass du (oder mein sohn) sich ein teures rad kauft - aber die ratenzahlung über 3 jahre würde mich als vater seeehr nervös machen!


----------



## schuh (30. April 2006)

Hey, 

hab noch immer nicht bestellt, weil ich mir mit dem Grösse ausmessen nicht so schlüssig war.

Hab hier mal meine Werte eigentragen:

Rahmenwerte


Kann mir jetzt einer sagen welche Grösse ich bräuchte?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## aemkei77 (30. April 2006)

bist also zwischen m und l

hast du die armlaenge richtig gemessen - arm waagrecht ausgestreckt) habe die gleiche armlaenge bei 10 cm weniger schrittlaenge (allerdings hast du relativ lange beine)

wuerde dir, wenns nicht rein bikepark sein soll, doch eher zu einem L raten, sonst kommst du mit den knien an den lenker - ausserdem wird die sattelueberhoehung zu stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neutrum2 (1. Mai 2006)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem und hab fast die gleichen Werte:

-Größe: 1920 mm
-Körperlänge: 1590 mm (Boden bis zum Brustbein)
-Schrittlänge: 940 mm
-Armlänge: 700 mm (Faustmitte bis zum ansatz Schlüsselbein)
-Gewicht: 90 kg


Bei besserbiken ergeben sich für mich diese Werte(Freeride):

-Oberrohrlänge: 600 mm
-Steuerrohrlänge: 155 mm
-Sitzrohrlänge: 560 mm
-Vorbaulänge: 100 mm 


Bei canyon hab ich schon angerufen und mir wurde zum XL Rahmen geraten.
Hab mich dann selber schlau gemacht und denke das ich mit einem L Rahmen weitaus besser bedient wäre.
Der canyon Mitarbeiter ist auch garnicht auf meine Körperlänge und Armlänge eingegangen und auf mein einsatzgebiet auch nicht. 
Halt nur die Schrittlänge war ihm wichtig. Fand ich schon seltsam...
Da wäre auch der XL Rahmen auch richtig.
Aber die Oberrohrlänge ist doch eigentlich wichtiger oder?
Hab auch schon ein eigenes thema aufgemacht und bin jetzt total unsicher.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Trailsucker (1. Mai 2006)

also mit euren maßen kommt ein m schon mal gar nicht in die tüte. da schon eher ein l. wieo wollt ihr kein xl. jeder in eurer größe tut das


----------



## aemkei77 (1. Mai 2006)

oberrohrlänge ist wichtiger - zu lang ist genauso schlecht wie zu kurz, einmal eben bergaub und das andere mal bergauf

fuer die sitzhöhe ist die sattelstütze da.


----------



## löösns (1. Mai 2006)

ich war auch zwischen m und l. die ahben mir dann zu nem l geraten, da das oberrohr beim torque eh schon recht kur ist und das bike wenn man es in l bestellt sicherlich nicht spürbar unwendiger oder sowas ist! ich denke eher, man merkt, dass ein m zu klein wär, wenn man damit aufwärts fahren will. ich würd also eher nach oben halten mit der grösse. ich vertrau aber auf die von canyon. ich glaube die haben schon ein ausgeklügeltes messsystem! 

zum zubehör: ich hab vor, die atomlab quicksteps zu montieren. sind zwar recht teuer, aber man hat beides. ein super plattform und ein klick im selben. ich würd nicht mehr auf klick verzichten wollen! 

und was das thema zubehör und kosten angeht: schuh, rechne dir das erstmal aus! nur schon gute pedale, dazu schuhe, ein paar gute hosen, ein helm kostet ein geiler auch schon 200 euro aufwärts (also ich mein fullface.) handschuhe, jacke etc. und ich stimm jeden zu, der auf markenartikel schwört. nicht weil ich ein markenfuzzi bin, aber auch meine erfahrung sagt, dass man billige teile einfach nach einer saison nochmal kaufen kann! ausserdem sehen die teilweise recht oibel aus...! 
ich sag dir: nach der zubehörrechnung wirds dann doch ein torque I! ;-)


----------



## torquer I (1. Mai 2006)

servus,
also ich war mir mit der rahmengröße auch unsicher. m oder L. bei 186 und 90 schrittlänge hat canyon mir zu einem L geraten. wenns fertig ist, werde ich es auf dem parkplatz dann mal ausprobieren. da ich ein torque ltd. geordert habe, werd ich, falls der rahmen nun überhaupt nicht zu mir passt, probleme bekommen. da bekommt man nicht so leicht mal schnell ne andere größe. bleibt eben nur das doppelte hoffen : auf nen baldigen montagetermin und das der rahmen passt.
was habt ihr denn bei einer ähnlichen größe und schrittlänge geordert??


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. Mai 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> sind zwar recht teuer, aber man hat beides.


Das bekommt man um weniger Geld aber auch...
(versteh mich nicht falsch: ich finde die Quiksteps echt toll; EUR 150,- dafür ist dennoch absurd)



			
				löösns schrieb:
			
		

> ein helm kostet ein geiler auch schon 200 euro aufwärts (also ich mein fullface.


Naja, ein großer Teil der Helme (z.B. Giro Madmax oder Remedy, Bell Bellistic, Azonic T-55, usw) bewegt sich eher so um die EUR 100,- ---> sonderlich viel mehr dafür auszugeben hätte wohl nicht unbedingt viel Sinn.

Ansonsten geb ich dir Recht: die Kosten für Accessoires u. Kleidung werden oft unterschätzt.


----------



## schuh (2. Mai 2006)

@neutrum2:

Haben ja wirklich fast die selben Werte!

Welche Grösse bestellest du dir jetzt?

Gruss schuh


----------



## löösns (3. Mai 2006)

ich hab schrittlänge 87 und körpergrösse 186. die haben mir auch zu L geraten, was ich auch bestellt hab.

@floimschnee: ok, dann nenn mir mal ein pedal, dass ein vollwertiges flat pedal ist und gleichzeitig ein vollwertiges klickpedal! würd mich wirklich interessieren! hab meine pedale nämlich och nicht bestellt! die shimano 647 sind klick mit ein wenig rutschigem käfig rundherum. die einzige einigermassen ähnliche alternative wär noch crankbrothers mallet c/m, aber das sind einfach eggbeaters mit nem schweren käfig rundherum, der nicht allzu viel grip bietet! ich will, wenn ich schon nen käfig um den klick hab, einen käfig mit grip, den ich auch als flatpedal brauchen kann, sonst mach ich mir grad nen eggbeater ran und verzicht auf käfig...

zum helm geb ich dir recht! da sind auch welche für 100 euros zu haben. aber die gehen für mich auch in die kategorie "billigparts" mit irgendwelchen spürbaren nachteilen. zb im bereich lüftung, passgenauigkeit oder design (was für mich eben auch eher weit vorne auf der werteskala steht...) klar kauf ich auch keinen troy lee, weil wenns dich mal auf die fresse haut, kannst du den helm eh wechseln, aber nen (fulface) helm für 100 euro behälts du meistens nicht lang... oder hast du sonen günstigen, mit dem du echt zufrieden bist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2006)

Gute Pedale zu finden ist wirklich nicht leicht.

Shimano: ich gebe dir recht, Halt ist lächerlich (424er) bis mäßig (647er). Eher günstig. Klickerei gut.
Mallet: einigermaßen leistbar, Halt mittel, Klickerei gut.
Wellgo/Azonic (siehe Link in meiner Signatur): Halt (mit normalen Schuhen) phänomenal gut, Klickerei dafür etwas hakelig, günstig.
Onza: Günstig, selbst mit 2 weiteren Pins pro Seite getunt, sehr guter Halt mit normalen Schuhen, Klickerei gut. Das Problem: ich hab absolut keine Ahnung, wo man die kaufen könnte... --> die hat ein Freund von mir vor gut einem Jahr über ebay für einen Zwanziger gekauft und mir dann weitergegeben.

Da fällt mir grad noch was ein: Wellgo (Posting #12): Sehr guter Halt, sind halt halbseitig, 30 Euro über ebay.

Zu den Helmen: Belüftung ist meiner Beobachtung nach bei den meisten Fullface-Helmen mies. Zwei Freunde von mir fahren mit Giro MadMax -- definitiv kein Billigprodukt, Passform tadellos, wenn in der richtigen Größe gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (4. Mai 2006)

Also, 

hab gerade das Rad bestellt.

Torque2

Dauert ja leider noch 8Wochen bis es montiert wird!

Mir wurde jetzt von Canyon zu L geraten.
Hab ziemlich lange mit dem netten Herren von der Hotline telefoniert, der mir die ganze Zeit zu einem XL geraten hat. Hab das dann auch schon bestellt, dann hat er mich 3min später wieder zurück gerufen und meinte er hat sich nochmal mit seinem Kollegen unterhalten und sich selber auf der Rad gesetzt und würde mir definitiv zu einem L raten da die Räder sehr Gross ausfallen.

Er meinte die XL Rahmen werden fast nur an 195-200cm Kunden verkauft.

Das wird schon passen mit dem L denke ich?


Freu mich schon richitg auf mein Rad!!!

Gruss Thomas


----------



## thory (4. Mai 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> .. und würde mir definitiv zu einem L raten da die Räder sehr Gross ausfallen.
> 
> Er meinte die XL Rahmen werden fast nur an 195-200cm Kunden verkauft.
> ...
> ...



ja, die fallen sehr groß aus. Ich habe mit 192cm auch L mit 120er Vorbau und das passt wie ein Maßanzug!


----------



## schuh (17. Juni 2006)

Hey, der Montagetermin für meine Torque2 rückt immer näher (26KW) 

Leider konnte ich mich noch immer nicht für Pedale entscheiden.

Hab hier heute mal bisschen gestöbert, aber eigentlich kommt nur das Atomlabs Quickstep an meine Vorstellungen heran.
Hab leider eben auch garkeine Erfahrungen, weshalb ich mir jetzt auch nicht zutraue mich da selber auf die Suche nach irgendwelchen Alternativen zu machen die sich hier noch nicht bewährt haben, da mir da zur Beurteilung jegliche Erfahrung fehlt.

Gibt es in der Art Plattformpedal mit Klickmechanismus irgendwelche Alternativen die sich bewährt haben?


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2006)

Hast du Posting #61 in diesem Thread schon gelesen?


----------



## schuh (17. Juni 2006)

Ja, natürlich.
Das waren ja die besten Empfehlungen die ich bisher bekommen habe. 

Aber das einzig interessante daran ist jetzt für mich das Wellgo Magnesium, aber das find ich leider nirgends! 
Steh in diesem Link das es bei Ebay für ca 30Euro zu finden ist, habs aber leider nur in den Staaten oder England gefunden.
Das Onza hab ich auch nirgends gefunden, und die anderen klingen ja nicht so interessant....

Ist wirklich nicht das ich hier einfach auf blöd immer wieder die selbe Frage stelle, find nur einfach nichts was ich für passend erachte...

Was würdest du mir den ganz konkret empfehlen was ich auch wirklich irgendwo beibekommen kann?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdest du mir den ganz konkret empfehlen was ich auch wirklich irgendwo beibekommen kann?


Wenn ich nicht schon die Onza hätte, bzw. am zweiten Bike nicht auch SPD-System hätte, 
würde ich wahrscheinlich die Crankbrothers Mallet C kaufen.
Mit etwas Geschick kann man bei denen ja bei Bedarf diese geschraubten Metallplatten durch aggressivere selbstgefräste/gebastelte ersetzen.






Alternative: reich heiraten und sich Quiksteps schenken lassen... 
Alternative2: Mail an Onza (sollten sich über Google finden lassen, nehme ich an), mit der Frage ob es noch irgend eine Möglichkeit gibt, an diese Pedale zu kommen. 
(an diesen Pedalen aber auf jeden Fall Nacharbeit nötig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (17. Juni 2006)

Wie ist den das Crank brothers 5050xx ?






Was ist am Crankbrothers Mallet C schlechter als an den Quicksteps?


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juni 2006)

Naja, 5050 sind halt ganz normale Plattformpedale, was aber eh offensichtlich ist, denke ich.....??



			
				schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist am Crankbrothers Mallet C schlechter als an den Quicksteps?


Der Halt mit normalen Schuhen. (den Fotos nach zu urteilen)


----------



## schuh (17. Juni 2006)

Danke,

so wie's ausschaut hol ich mir dann die Crank brother Mallet C.

Hätte sicher lieber die Quicksteps, aber davon bekomm ich ja fast zwei Paar von den Mallets...


Vielen Dank für die Hilfe Flo!


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Juni 2006)

Hallihallo, 
hab mir das Ltd. mal näher angeschaut... und was ich sehe is wirklich - vor allem für mein konto, im gegensatz zu vergleichbaren bikes - einfach unglaublich.  ...dass da einfach mal schnell 2kilo euro zwischen einem Ltd. und einem Slayer 90 oder vergleichbarem (Intense 6.6) liegen hat mich umgehauen  . Klar, Kult und so... aber 2000 Steine nur für kult... ich weiß nicht  . (slayer-rahmen kostet doch nur 300euro mehr  )

naja, was ich eigentlich in den raum werfen wollte, erstens, ist die beschriftung wahrscheinlich nur aufgeklebt, oder? 
und zweitens, wie sinnvoll ist die XTR Kurbelgarnitur an diesem bike? hab gehört die wäre eher empfindlich gegenüber XT? Downgrade lohnt sich aber auch nicht, denke ich - oder liege ich da falsch?

hoffe ihr könnt mir bissl weiterhelfen 

Achso ja, mir ham es die Crankbro 5050 angetan  ...sehr stylish, schöne bärentatze, bei clicks würde ich auch auf MalletC setzen - gute wahl! 

thank ya all!
Tee


----------



## aemkei77 (19. Juni 2006)

> Downgrade lohnt sich aber auch nicht, denke ich - oder liege ich da falsch?



ich denke du bekommst für eine ungebrauchte XTR Kurbelgarnitur ungefähr 2-300 euro mehr als du ein xt garnitur vom letzten jahr zahlst


----------



## TeeWorks (19. Juni 2006)

will heißen? dranlassen, selber ausbauen und selbst ne XT kaufen?  und wie macht sich generell ne XTR Kurbel an nem Freerider?


----------



## löösns (21. Juni 2006)

ich hab auch ein ltd bestellt. ich denk die sind halt hauptsächlich aus gewichtsersparnisgründen und als imageobjekt dran. sicher nicht unbedingt, weil die gerade einsatzzweckmässig wären. die sind übrigens noch etwas weniger steif als die xt, wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe. ich werd die dran lassen, bis sie schrott sind. wieso?
1.ich find die voll stylish!
2. die farbe passt zum bike
3. im vergleich zu den 07 xtrkurbeln sind die noch viiiiel geiler!
4. ich grade doch nicht down....

hab mir aber auch schon überlegt, die an mein cc ht zu machen und ans torque eine kurbel mit schaltbarer kettenführung zu schrauben. je nach fahrstil braucht man eher kefü als adle cc kurbel...
aber ich hab kein geld mehr, weshalb ich die kurbel sicher mal dranlasse, bis das grössete kettenblatt verhickt ist, oder die kurbel gebrochen, oder ich mich dermassen an ner hüpfenden kette störe, dass ich sie freiwillig wechsle...
ne frage: ich kann ja keine kefü an die xtr kurbel machen, oder? und gibt es einen bash guard, den ich statt den grössten kettenblatt montieren könnte? ich glaube bei der xtr geht das nicht, oder?

wer fragen zum quickstep hat kann mich per pm kontaktieren! hab mir die teile geleistet und bin sie (zwar erst ein paar mal) probegefahren. da mein ltd noch nicht da ist, erst ein paar mal am cc bike...


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> wer fragen zum quickstep hat kann mich per pm kontaktieren! hab mir die teile geleistet und bin sie (zwar erst ein paar mal) probegefahren. da mein ltd noch nicht da ist, erst ein paar mal am cc bike...


Dann erzähl mal, das interessiert hier eh mehrere...


----------



## schuh (21. Juni 2006)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt nochmal wegen den Pedalen komme   

Hab gerade zufällig, als ich die Crank Brothers Mallet C bestellen wollte den Test von Mountain Bike gelesen in der die Time Z besser sind als die Crank brothers:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/z2005.92834.htm

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/crankbrothers_malletc.92830.htm

Jetzt bin ich gerade wieder bisschen unentschlossen zwischen den beiden. 
Sind die wirklich vergleichbar, oder sind die Crank brothers schon besser?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. Juni 2006)

Schwer zu sagen -- bei den Mallets hast du halt die Möglichkeit, selbst gebastelte/gefräste Metallplatten zu montieren, um den Halt mit normalen Schuhen zu verbessern.
Die Time haben halt nur diese stumpfen Pseudozacken, Platz für Modifikation scheint keiner zu sein (damit meine ich: Loch bohren, Gewinde schneiden, Madenschrauben einsetzen)

Anmerkung: Obiges ist nur Beurteilung aufgrund der Fotos -- bin die Pedale noch nicht gefahren! (--> kannst du dir die Dinger vielleicht in einem Bikeshop in natura ansehen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (21. Juni 2006)

Egal,

werd einfach die Mallets nehmen, auch wenn ich sicher nicht der Typ bin der dann darin rum bohrt bzw selber was hin frässt... 

War nur vorhin überrascht als ich über den Test gestolpert bin.

Bin auch mal gespannt auf den Bericht über die Quicksteps, auch wenn ich momentan keinen Grund seh soviel Geld zu investieren.

Danke für die Beratung Flo!


----------



## TeeWorks (21. Juni 2006)

hab grad irgendwo gelesen, das Limited sei ausverkauft  ...is das immernoch so bis im winter n neues rauskommt? oder nur temporär???


----------



## löösns (23. Juni 2006)

hab die quicksteps bestellt und bin nun etwa 100km mit denen gefahrn. also zuerst mal zu den cleats: die sind recht lang und der klickmechanismus auf dem padal recht breit, sodass manchereiner mit den schuhen probleme kriegen könnte. in meine spd schuhe haben die reingepasst, musste aber ein wenig profil aus der sohle rausschneiden, damit ich beim ausklicken nicht mit den pins an der sohle hängen bleibe. bin zuerst mal ohne klickschuhe gefahren und war nicht seh begeistert. hab halt so globe "skaterschuhe". die hatten zwar schon halt, aber der klickmechanismus klappte nicht vollständig nach unten, weshalb ich dann hauptsächlich auf dem mechanismus stand als auf den pins. gehalten hab ich trotzdem, war aber nicht seh bequem und der halt war schon auch nicht mit dem auf nem reinen platformpedal zu vergleichen. vielleicht lags daran, dass die schuhe schon eher alt, deren sohle etwas weich und die pedale noch neu sind. vielleicht ändert sich die geschmeidigkeit der klickmechanismus' noch mit der zeit...
dann mit klickschuh. das einklicken hab ich noch nicht ganz raus, wobei ich erwähnen sollte, dass ich ein gewohnheitstier bin und ich sicherlich die funktion der wellgos immer noch im kopf habe. allerdings kam ich immer rein, wenn ich wollte, nur weil man eben von "allen seiten" einsteigen kann, gelingt es einem manchmal nicht auf anhieb, wie man es gerne möchte. man kann gerade nach unten drücken, oder zuerst vorne reinfahren und dann hinten runter drücken oder zuerst hinten rein und dann vorne drücken,... mir wär lieber konventionell, dafür immer... kommt aber sicherlich auch noch. ausklicjen gelingt immer und problemlos! 
freiheit was bewegung des fusses betrifft hat man genug. aber nicht dass das gefühl schwammig wäre. durch die pins hat man sauviel halt, aber auch genügend freiheit, wenn man die fussposizion mal etwas verändern will...
schlammschlachten liessen die quicksteps bisher kalt. 

fazit: mit turnschuhen (noch?) nicht ideal, aber trotzdem um einiges besser als pedale ohne oder mit kleinem käfig! mit klickies ein sehr solides pedal! auch wenn man den einstieg mal nicht auf anhieb findet: die plattform (logischerweise auf beiden seiten) bietet genügend halt, bis man im klickmechanismus drin ist. ein solides, sehr schönes und gut verarbeitetes allroundpedal, der hohe preis ist meiner meinung nach aber ungerechtfertigt!

und zum thema torque: heut ist ein paket bei mir angekommen... wenns ausverkauft ist, freuts mich noch mehr!


----------



## Augus1328 (23. Juni 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Egal,
> 
> werd einfach die Mallets nehmen, auch wenn ich sicher nicht der Typ bin der dann darin rum bohrt bzw selber was hin frässt...
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Bock hast, dann kannste die Mallets bei mir probefahren. Musst halt nach München kommen  
Ein u. ausklicken kinderspiel. Wenn Du in den Klickies drin bist super fahrverhalten. Wenn Du allerdings mit Schläppchen sprich mit Schuhen mit weicher Sohle (ohne Cleats) fährst dann merkst Du halt den Klicker. Bei Schuhen mit harter Sohle (z.B. Wanderschuhe) gibt der Klicker nach u. da merkst Du nichts...

Bin top zufrieden. Es ist allerdings ja immer so, dass man für manche Situation lieber plattformpedale am Fuß hat. Da ich aus den Mallets allerdings sehr schnell rauskomm, bleibe ich in fast allen Fahrsituation eingeklickt.

Gruss
Oli


----------



## schuh (23. Juni 2006)

Danke Augus!
Klingt ja sehr gut!

Werd mir die wohl wirklich auch holen!

@löösns
Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!!!

Kann s garnicht erwarten meines endlich zu bekommen!


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Juni 2006)

@löösns: sau geil, wann hast du das ding bestellt? ...auf der canyonsite is jetzt angeschrieben, dass es vom Ltd. nur noch geringe stückzahlen gibt! 

-> aber zefix, wieso is deine gabel braun????  - auf allen bildern vom Ltd. hab ich immernur eine schwarze 36er Talas gesehen  (dachte, dass vllt. die OEM version von canyon schwarz is?!)

...naja, werd wohl noch bis zum winter warten. hoffe dann kommt ein neues raus? dann vllt. auch mit der kommenden 36er *händereib*  

ach so ja, das bild hier (http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/PICT06171.jpg) is ja schon fast n kunstwerk!  ...klasse shot!

greets
Tee


----------



## löösns (25. Juni 2006)

ja, ich hab lange gewartet! habs am 7. februar bestellt... wenn du also eins für kommende saison bekommen willst, würd ich gleich mal bestellen, wenns rauskommt... muss ne hammer maschine sein, das 07er torque, oder wie sich der nachfolger halt nennen wird... vielleicht gibts auch zwei modelle richtung torque... hab irgendwo im hinterkopf, ich hätte mal gelesen, dass die die longtravel enduro ausbaun wollen. oder sogar mal einen richtigen freerider bauen... aber eben, gerüchte! auf jeden fall bin ich gespannt, freu mich aber nun mal an meinem! muss ja auch ne weile halten! 

dann zum thema zefix: wer ist zefix? das bild auf das du dich beziehst ist von mir! danke fürs kompliment. hab ich bei uns in nem winkel des dorfes geschossen... logischerweise ist es dann die gleiche 36er talas wie auf den anderen bildern. je nach einfallswinkel sieht die gabel schwarz, anthrazit oder eben braun aus. passt nicht ganz zum rahmenlack, lässt sich aber nicht ändern! irgendwie find ichs noch speziell! alle gabeln sind schwarz, nur die 36 ist eben *kratz* sehrdunkelbraun. so würd ich den meistzustand beschreiben. viel spass beim riden, bei dem wetter!


----------



## Astaroth (25. Juni 2006)

Servus,
LOL @löösns, *zefix* ist bei uns in Bayern ein Schimpfwort   LOL!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## löösns (25. Juni 2006)

zefix?  

na dann *ZEFIX!* *aufdentischhau*

komische flüche habt ihr da, heiland zack gopfridschtutznomol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (25. Juni 2006)

..und ich war 100pro der überzeugung, schweizer benutzen das genauso wie die bayern (bin recht oft in der schweiz unterwegs und habs da schön öfter gehört )

seis drum  ...dank dir für die info bezüglich deiner bilder, sind echt noch schöner als das erste!!   (hobbyfotograf?  )

ich bin schon sau gespannt auf die nächste eurobike, hoffe dass sie da das neue schonmal vorstellen  

wünsch dir guatn ritt mit deim hurageila Torque!! 

cheerio
Teeee

P.S: hat jemand n foto vom ganzen bike? (http://www.canyon.com/ueber_canyon/i_galerie/willingen0602.jpg) sicher wahnsinnig derbe mit den FR 2350 felgen!!


----------



## schuh (27. Juni 2006)

Bin jetzt noch auf der Suche nach einem Helm. Will zwar auf lange Sicht auch einen Fullface, aber erstmal einen normalen.

Was würdet ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## braintrust (27. Juni 2006)

giro xen ist super


----------



## löösns (27. Juni 2006)

@tee: das torque mit den roten dt swiss is des vom bobby...! weiter unten hats ein bild, wo er mit seinem bike in der meute steht... wird aber ausser superstabil nicht viel anderes sein... die grünen "schwudigriffe", silbrige pedale und rote räder passt für meinen geschmack nicht so ganz farblich zum geilen torque! aber eben, die räder sind schon verdammt geil! 
ich hab übrigens auch vor ein wenig optik pimping zu betreiben... suche deshalb einen weissen kurzen vorbau, eine weisse sattelklemme und weisse pedale. den pedalen bin ich schon auf der schliche, vorbau gibts einen von spank, aber kennt wer noch mehr weisse vorbauten und vor allem sattelspanner? wär euch dankbar!


----------



## schuh (27. Juni 2006)

So ein Zufall, dass ist genau der Helm der mir bisher auch am besten gefallen hat.
Hab vorhin mal hier im Forum nach Helmbeiträge gesucht, und das war meiner Meinung nach der schönste...

Jetzt muß ich nur noch einen Laden hier finden wo ich das Teil mal testen kann.


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Juni 2006)

dank dir löns, jo, hab das bild weiter unten schon gesehn, aber hätts gern ma von der seite gesehn  *G* - vor allem isses einiges schwerer mit den DTs, aber rein von der optik her, booaaaaaa 

->weiß is ne edle sache, aber verdammt schwer umzusetzen  - silber ging da schon eher. Weiße sattelstütze gibts vllt. von Tune? wie wärs mit spinergy-wheels mit weißen speichen?  Ansonsten hab ich bis jetzt leider keine weißen komponenten finden können 

keep on searching


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löösns (28. Juni 2006)

hab irgendwie folgendes im kopf: den weissen spank 1 timer vorbau. kann man einen dirt vorbau ans torque montieren? wird wohl nichts machen, ausser direkteres handling, oder? weisse griffe (ich weiss, die sind schnell schmutzig...), einen weissen sattelschnellspanner (nicht sattelstütze), weisse pedale a la dmr v 12 und eventuell noch einen weissen kettenstrebenschutz. einige aufpeppende weisse parts, die wenig geld vernichten, trotzdem schön verteilt auf dem bike sind und das ganze etwas aufpeppen und individualisieren... suche noch einen weissen sattelschnellspanner und einen shop, wos weisse dmr v12er gibt...

ausserdem: einen käufer für meine atomlab quicksteps!


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juni 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> wird wohl nichts machen, ausser direkteres handling, oder?


Doch, schlechtere Kletterfähigkeit... 
(VRO wäre Kompromiss)

Du verkaufst die Quiksteps? Wieso das? (hab ich da was überlesen?)


----------



## löösns (29. Juni 2006)

ja, das mit der kletterfähigkeit nehm ich in kauf. meine position auf dem bike ist sowieso eher sattel runter, sonnenbrille ins gesicht, tempo runter, smile hoch.

wieso die quicksteps weichen müssen? in erster linie aus optischen gründen. will weiss haben. dann aus gewichtsgründen und nicht zuletzt, weil die funktion nicht so ist, wie ich es mir erwünscht hätte... hab dazu schon in einem anderen thread geschrieben, find ihn aber selbst nicht mehr... hast du interesse? sind sicher super pedale, einfach nicht ganz nach meinem gusto... mach dir einen guten preis für den fast neuwertigen zustand!


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2006)

Hehe, nun, ich hab schon super Pedale, (Quiksteps sind etwa 50% schwerer als meine Onza, Halt mit normalen Schuhen ist exzellent...)
...und die Quiksteps sind mir leider einfach zu teuer, 
aber danke... 

Hm, das V12 finde ich optisch etwas zu gewöhnlich für den Preis, 
ich finde ja die CB 5050 wunderschön...!
(aber in ganz weiß gibt's die halt leider auch nicht)







PS: ein Tipp: schreib zu den Keywords bei deinem Angebot noch "Quikstep" dazu, ansonsten werden sie möglicherweise über die Suchfunktion nicht gefunden. (korrekte Schreibweise ist mit "k")


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juni 2006)

...hey geil, von spank gibts ja sogar weiße lenker!   

das blaue 5050 passt auch perfekt zu den blauen teilen der fox-parts  ...wie wärs mit blau eloxierten bremshebeln


----------



## schuh (5. Juli 2006)

So ein F***!!!!!!

Jetzt ist ja die 27KW, mein Torque sollte in der 26 produziert werden. Letzte Woche hieß es noch das klappt, vielleicht erst in der 27.

Und heute?

Wegen Krankheit 14Tage später :-(

Und als ob das nicht für heute als Enttäuschung gelangt hätte... nein, dann noch Italien!

Mir langt es für heute! Nacht

Morgen kanns nur besser werden


----------



## schuh (8. Juli 2006)

Brauche mal dringend eueren Rat!

Mein Torque2 sollte ja schon vor 2Wochen geliefert werden, und laut Canyon ist es nächste Woche dann endlich soweit. 
Jetzt hat mir gerade heute ein entfernter Kumpel erzählt er bekommt Rabatt auf die Räder von Canyon!

Bei einem Torque ist das ziemlich viel Geld, für das ich als Student ziemlich hart gearbeitet habe!
Bin jetzt schon stark am überlegen ob ich meines jetzt nehme... :-(
Kennt sich da einer mit dem Rabatt aus? Gibt es da irgendwelche Beschränkungen?

Für dieses Jahr bekom ich dann halt sicher kein Torque mehr, aber wenn ich mir dann gleich nächstes Jahr zu Saisonbeginn dafür eine Limited bestellen kann?

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen?

Hab mich wirklich auf mein Rad gefreut wie als Kind auf den Weihnachtsmann, aber wenn ich jetzt immer das Gefühl hab ich hab da 1200Euro aus dem Fenster geworfen...


----------



## schappi (8. Juli 2006)

Das ist gelogen!

Den einzigen Rabatt den es bei canyon gibt ist am Saisonende im Sparbuch beim abverkauf der Restbestände.
Ich glaube aber nicht das es bei Torque restbetände geben wird.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## löösns (8. Juli 2006)

du willst noch bis nächstes jahr warten??? dan freust du dich nicht genug...! nein, scherz.... ich würd das ding kaufen! was man hat, das hat man. vor allem sind die wartezeiten nächstes jahr sicher auch nicht kürzer. wobei ein ltd der nächsten generation... hmmm wär schon ne überlegung wert. obwohl. wer weiss schon, ob das torque immer noch existier nächstes jahr? oder ob es anders ausschaut? und wenn die neue xtr kurbel oder sogar noch das schalterk dran ist, bin ich froh noch eins dieser generation gekriegt zu haben! soviel zum thema


----------



## schuh (9. Juli 2006)

Doch, freu mich sicher genug!!! Kann's garnicht mehr abwarten!

War aber gestern schon ziemlich geschockt, ich mein war halt ziemlich hart das Geld aufzutreiben... 

Hab's mir aber nochmal durch gedacht. Ich nehm das Torque2 nächste Woche auf jeden Fall! Wie du sagst, freu mich da schon zu arg drauf.

Kann mir ja dann immer noch überlegen ob ich mir trotzdem dann zur nächsten Saison ein Limited bestell, und meines gegebenenfalls verkauf.

Das ist der jetzt so der Plan!

Werd aber auf jedenfall erstmal nächste Woche (hoffentlich) mein geliebtes Torque2 in Empfang nehmen.

Nur mal so: Kenn mich mit Rädern da nicht aus. Was meint ihr was ich so nächstes Jahr noch für mein Torque2 bekommen könnte, bei normalem Gebrauch? Meint ihr das bekommt man gut los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juli 2006)

Ohne einen Abschlag von 30-40% wirst es sicher nicht losbekommen...
...aber wieso überhaupt?


----------



## schuh (9. Juli 2006)

hm.....das ist schon ziemlich viel was man da verliehrt...  Hät ich nicht gedacht. 

Also bekom ich noch so 1500-1800 dafür?

Wieso?

Naja, wenn ich evtl billiger an ein neues Limited zu kommen könnte...


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Juli 2006)

Ich versteh's immer noch nicht --- du willst jährlich ein neues Bike haben, oder unbedingt ein paar Edelteilchen wie XTR-Kurbel u. so am Bike haben?


----------



## braintrust (9. Juli 2006)

na für die eisdiele


----------



## löösns (10. Juli 2006)

so schwer zu verstehen ist das doch nicht, oder? wen reizt es nicht, wenn anfang jahr die neuen gefähte rauskommen? also mich immer! und ein bike ist eben nur eine saison aktuell. und jedes jahr versprechen einem die hersteller verbesserungen zum letztjahresmodell. da ist der wunsch nach dem neusten und besten wohl nicht so schwer zu verstehen oder? und zum neusten und besten gehört einfach auch die ausstattung des ltd. auch wenn das 2er ganz geil ist, das ltd ist einfach noch 2 stufen geiler! meine ansicht! aber den preisabschlag ists sicher nicht wert. auch wenn du noch rabatt bekommst, du legst sicher noch drauf! ich hätt jetzt auch geschätzt so zwischen 1600 und 1800. wie gesagt, es ist ein letztjahresmodell, gebraucht und ein 2er, was (denk ich mir mal) nicht ganz so beliebt ist wie das 3er oder das ltd. du musst es wissen. vielleicht willste auch gar kein neues mehr, wenn du das neue erst mal fährst... also bei mir istst momentan noch so!


----------



## schuh (10. Juli 2006)

Ja, ihr habt schon recht...

Wusste einfach nicht dass man so einen enormen Wertverlust im ersten Jahr hat.

Ärger mich nur bisschen dass ich ein Canyon für den vollen Preis fahr, und mein bester Kumpel jetzt eines für die Hälfte bestellt. Das ist schon bitter, über 1000 Euro zu viel gezahlt zu haben. Die könnte ich soooo dringend brauchen.

Hab mir dann nur überlegt ob ich da nicht auch irgendwie noch von profitieren kann, aber das macht wohl alles keinen Sinn.

Werd jetzt einfach mein 2er regulär annehmen, und das war es.

Man, wie einem sowas die Freude verderben kann


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Juli 2006)

Das von dein Freund ist die Ausnahme und mußt es auch so bewerten. Bei Canyon bezahlst du sicher nicht zu viel für dein Bike.


----------



## schuh (10. Juli 2006)

Christian_74 schrieb:
			
		

> Das von dein Freund ist die Ausnahme und mußt es auch so bewerten. Bei Canyon bezahlst du sicher nicht zu viel für dein Bike.



Da hast du schon recht!

Genau das red ich mir auch die ganze Zeit ein 

Ist echt nur blöd, erst hat mir mein Cousin schon vor über einem Jahr erzählt dass er einen Bekannten hat der Canyonbikes für einen guten Rabatt bekommt , und jetzt erzählt mir das auch noch ein Kumpel von einem ganz anderen, genau da wo ich die Kohle hier bei mir daheim liegen habe, weil ich seit 2Wochen drauf warte das mein Bike per Nachnahme kommt. 
Wenn man dann diesen Stappel mit 2500 Euro in der Hand hält, ihn halbiert, sich überlegt wie hart man dafür gearbeitet hat, und auf was man dafür alles verzichtet hat...

Und zu allem Unglück dazu hat ich heut morgen noch nen Autounfall, da kommt jetzt sowieso nochmal eine finanzielles Nachspiel, dass mind so groß ist wie mein Torque, wenn nicht ein vielfaches


----------



## Christian_74 (10. Juli 2006)

Dann verkaufst du das geschrottenes Auto und fährst nur mit dem Torque. Das restliche Geld kannst du jetzt ruhig im Bikeaccesoires investieren  

Und deinen Freund öffnest du weder die Tür noch antwortest seine SMS oder Anrufe. So musst du dir nicht mehr die Schnäpchen-Story anhören und bist glücklich mit dein Bike .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (10. Juli 2006)

Man Christian, du hast gut lachen... ist für mich gerade nicht so witzig, gerade das mit dem Auto auf das ich leider angewiesen bin.

Mit dem Kumpel hast du schon ehr recht. Das sollte ich wirklich machen, der macht mich noch verrück. Der hat das ganze Wochenende nix zu tun als mir zu erzählen wie geil es ist das er sich jetzt überraschend doch ein Rad kaufen kann, weil er es ja für nur xxx bekommt... Würd es ihm ja gerne gönnen, aber es fällt gerade schon schwer. 
Hoffe das ist alles vergessen wenn mein Torque endlich ausgeliefert ist!


----------



## Quellekatalog (10. Juli 2006)

Fehlpost.


----------



## FloImSchnee (10. Juli 2006)

@lööns: meine Frage bot zwei Optionen, auf die ich eine Antwort wollte, brauchst nicht gleich schimpfen...


			
				FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh's immer noch nicht --- du willst jährlich ein neues Bike haben, oder unbedingt ein paar Edelteilchen wie XTR-Kurbel u. so am Bike haben?




@schuh: weswegen bekommt dein Bekannter wieviel Rabatt?


----------



## User129 (10. Juli 2006)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dein Bekannter da dann zwei Räder mit Rabatt kaufen darf.

ist zwar jetzt kein wirklicher vergleich aber als ich mal in einer Pizzeria Pizzas verteilt habe, hab ich auf eine Pizza 25% Rabatt bekommen wenn ich mir mal selber eine gekauft habe aber halt auch nur auf eine Pizza.

ich meine der könnte sich ja im Jahr einfach 20 Räder bestellen und die dann so verhökern und da die Kunden dann keine Lieferzeit hätten könnte er ja fast den Neupreis nehmen. Das kommt mir alles ein bissel komisch vor.


----------



## nonem (11. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand das Torque1 bzw Torque3 mit der Van Gabel? Die kann man ja nicht traveln, kann jemand berichten wie die Eigenschaften uphill mit vollem Federweg sind?


----------



## User129 (11. Juli 2006)

guck mal in dem Thread erste Fahreindrücke Torque 2 da hat der Richi2000 auf der Seite 5 einen Erfahrungsbericht 
über sein Torque 3 geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (11. Juli 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dein Bekannter da dann zwei Räder mit Rabatt kaufen darf.



Das ist natürlich gut möglich. Stell mir das auch so vor.

Wie gesagt, ist ja auch nicht so dass er da irgendjemanden groß Räder besorgt!


----------



## schuh (11. Juli 2006)

User129 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dein Bekannter da dann zwei Räder mit Rabatt kaufen darf.



Das ist natürlich gut möglich. Stell mir das auch so vor.

Wie gesagt, ist ja auch nicht so dass er da irgendjemanden groß Räder besorgt!

Hoffe nur dass mein Torque die Woche endlich kommt


----------



## löösns (12. Juli 2006)

@ flo: sollte kein angriff sein. ich kann ihn halt verstehn und alle nicht, dies nicht tun... alles klar? 

deshalb schlag ich vor


----------



## Bock (12. Juli 2006)

Mein Torque 2 sollte eigentlich auch letze Woche schon da gewesen sein. Hat sich jetz aber voraussichtlich um 2 Wochen  verschoben, da man mir sagte, dass es zu Lieferengpässen & Krankheitsfällen von Fahrradmechanikern kam.

Nur als Info für alle, die wie ich & schuh sehnsüchtig auf Ihr Torque warten


----------



## Richi2000 (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo! Schreib ich auch hier mal was rein: Fahre das Torque 3 nun schon seit einiger Zeit und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Das einzige was ich noch pimpe (bei mir nur funktionshalber; optikpimping find ich fürn Hugo!) ist ein kürzerer Vorbau (Husselfelt) sowie endlich meinen Holzfeller DHler montieren und noch zusätzlich ein Flatpedal besorgen (Truvativ). Steilere Kröpfung und kürzerer Vorbau=optimales Handling im steilen Gelände; Flatpedal fürn Bikepark=schnellere Verabschiedung bei unrühmlichen Aktionen Ich glaube die leichte Einbuße in der Kletterperformance mit der veränderten Geometrie durch den anderen Lenker/Vorbau kann ich gut verkraften: wenn sich die auswirkt schieb ich sowieso lieber, weils dann sowieso nicht mehr spaßig ist. Im Übrigen kann ich nur sagen: das 3er rockt im Park und auf Tour (Klicks montieren!)! Fahre immer noch meine Quickstep (ja ich weiß die sind teuer; hab sie aber sehr günstig erstanden und sind perfekt für heiße Touren. Ein Shimanopedal würde aber sicherlich auch den Dienst tun.) und bin abgesehen vom Bikeparkeinsatz (siehe oben) zufrieden. Man kanns zwar auch da einsetzen, im Hinterkopf fährt bei mir aber dennoch immer ein wenig "das löst sich doch nicht so schnell wie ein Flatpedal" mit.  Fazit: Nehmt das Torque3! Talas brauch ich nicht (zu umständlich, außerdem funktioniert die 36erVAN HERVORRAGEND!) und ein stabilerer Laufradsatz im 3er erscheint mir die bessere Alternative zum 1kg leichteren Torque2 mit seiner 36er Talas in kackbraun und SingleTrack-rims zu sein. Das Torque Ltd. bringt bringt glaub ich keinen wirklichen Vorteil (XTR- Kurbel ist zwar toll, die Funktion ist aber nicht überragend besser als die von der XT-Kurbel; ich bevorzuge einen Reifen, der auch für gröberes Geläuf taugt und für die 400 Eier Preisersparnis kann ich mir meine Pimpteile+Equipment kaufen.)
Laßt es krachen (kann ich derzeit leider verletzungsbedingt nicht)! Richi


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. Juli 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> optikpimping find ich fürn Hugo!


Hehe, recht hast... 

ad Flat/Quikstep: ist der Halt mit normalen Schuhen auf den Quiksteps denn nicht ausreichend gut, weil du dennoch noch Flatpedale kaufst?

ad Talas: inwiefern ist die "umständlich"?


----------



## schuh (13. Juli 2006)

Hey,

Bike kommt wohl die Woche schon wieder nicht, aber meine Pedale (Crankbrother Mallet C) sind jetzt da.
Was würdet ihr mir dazu für Schuhe empfehlen? Was fahrt ihr selber?

Fährt einer hier den Adidas El Morro? Oder taugt der dafür mal garnicht?


----------



## Richi2000 (14. Juli 2006)

ad Quickstep: Das Pedal ist super für Fr-Touren (weil Klickpedal), im extremen Gelände bzw. Bikepark will ich mich aber unter Umständen ganz schnell von meinem Bike verabschieden können, ohne noch durch eine Bindung dran zu hängen. Ist mir zwar noch nicht oft passiert, hat aber meist unschöne Konsequenzen 

ad Talas: Verstellbarer Federweg ist ja ganz gut, aber nicht in mm-Schritten pro Umdrehung. Bis ich da runtergekurbelt habe.... da wären die Systeme von RockShox oder Marzocchi schon benutzerfreundlicher. Ich kann auf die 4 cm Niveauverstellung der Talasgabel gut verzichten und fahr mit 160mm Stahlfeder statt 150mm Talasluftfeder .


----------



## nonem (14. Juli 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> ad Talas: Verstellbarer Federweg ist ja ganz gut, aber nicht in mm-Schritten pro Umdrehung. Bis ich da runtergekurbelt habe.... da wären die Systeme von RockShox oder Marzocchi schon benutzerfreundlicher. Ich kann auf die 4 cm Niveauverstellung der Talasgabel gut verzichten und fahr mit 160mm Stahlfeder statt 150mm Talasluftfeder .


Die 2007er soll ja in 3 Klicks zwischen 110,130,150 verstellbar sein. Na mal schauen


----------



## Richi2000 (14. Juli 2006)

Leider erst 2007! Verstellung im mm-Bereich bringt wirklich niemandem was. Das neue System scheint auf jeden Fall vernünftiger zu sein. Ich hoffe trotzdem, daß mein VAN auch nächstes Jahr so toll funktioniert- auch ohne Verstellung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Richi2000 (14. Juli 2006)

Leider erst 2007! Verstellung im mm-Bereich bringt wirklich niemandem was. Das neue System scheint auf jeden Fall vernünftiger zu sein. Ich hoffe trotzdem, daß meine VAN auch nächstes Jahr so toll funktioniert- auch ohne Verstellung!


----------



## schuh (15. Juli 2006)

ES IST DA !!!!!







(Die Reflektoren kommen natürlich noch ab, aber ich konnte nicht warten )

Heute morgen kam es endlich. Hab die ganze Woche meine Email alle 5min gecheckt, aber keine Versandbestätigung. Und heute morgen ruft meine Mum an, es wurde geliefert!

Hab ja wie schon mehrfach erwähnt nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung mit MTB's, daher hab ich erstmal richtig geschwitzt bis ich das Ding zusammen hatte. Leider hat mein Kumpel der es ziemlich drauf hat mit Rädern heute keine Zeit. Muss also noch bis Montag warten bis er es mir richtig zusammen baut, durchcheckt und einstellt bis ich mal richtig fahren kann.

Die erste Runde bin ich aber schon mal gefahren  

Bin ja noch nicht wirklich viele Fullys gefahren. War total überrascht wie sich das Rad fährt. Habs mir total anders vorgestellt. Vor allem der für mein Gefühl sehr breite Lenker.... 

Kann momentan noch kein wirkliches Urteil abgeben, das heb ich mir bis Montag auf ;-)


----------



## löösns (15. Juli 2006)

@richi: optikpimping ist bei mir in verbindung mit zweckspimping! der vorbau ist kürzer und weiss, die faltpedals sind sinnvoller als die quicksteps und halt auch weiss die griffe find ich unbequem, deshalb neue auch in weiss und weil dann die weissen tupfer etwas frontlastig sind, hab ich halt die sattelklemme umgefärbt und den kettenschutz mach ich vielleicht auch noch weiss. so sind ein paar wenige dezente weisse farbtupfer an meinem bike, die es individuell(-er) machen. 
zur talas: sie hat meines wissens genau die selbe farbe wie die van, halt je nach lichteinfall schwarz, anthrazit, oder wie du so schön schreibst kackebraun. stell deine gabel mal ins direkte sonnenlicht... na? kackebraun! und zum talas verstellsystem: man merkt, dass su noch nie ne talas gekurbelt hast. ein klick sind 3mm, wobei sich die gabel nie bei jedme klick um 3mm verlängert oder verkürzt. das geschieht etwa pro ganze umdrehung des knopfs. und um die gabel ganz runter oder rauf zu drehen braucht man 3,5 umdrehungen. wem das zu "umständlich" ist, dem ist sicher auch das pedalieren bergauf zu umständlich... nimms nicht persönlich!  
@flo: die quicksteps sind meiner ansicht nach nur als halbwertige klickpedale zu gebrauchen. bist du ausgeklickt stehst du unbequem und unsicher auf dem klickmechanismus. falls du den artikel über die pedale in meinem veloblog noch nicht gelesen hast, tus.
@schuh: fährst du mit deinem bike oft nach sonnenuntergang auf der strasse rum? sonst könntest du nämlich unter umständen die reflektoren wegmachen. es sei denn, sie gefallen dir optisch so gut... oder du willst auf keinen fall ärger mit den gesetzeshütern. aber dann müssen auch noch front und heckreflektoren ran und licht!


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Juli 2006)

Richi2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis ich da runtergekurbelt habe....


...sind vielleicht 5 Sekunden vergangen.  

U-Turn geht übrigens nicht schneller.


@lööns: danke, habe deinen Blog eh gestern schon gelesen!


----------



## schuh (16. Juli 2006)

löösns schrieb:
			
		

> @richi: optikpimping ist bei mir in verbindung mit
> @schuh: fährst du mit deinem bike oft nach sonnenuntergang auf der strasse rum? sonst könntest du nämlich unter umständen die reflektoren wegmachen. es sei denn, sie gefallen dir optisch so gut... oder du willst auf keinen fall ärger mit den gesetzeshütern. aber dann müssen auch noch front und heckreflektoren ran und licht!



Hab ich doch extra unter das Bild geschrieben!


----------



## löösns (16. Juli 2006)

öhm, waren die bei dir schon dran? bei mir nicht. (veilleicht hat der monteur extra schnell gearbeitet, weil er meine wartezeit nicht meh unnütig verlängern wollte und hat deshalb die hässlichen dinger separat in die schachtel gewrofen...  )


----------



## schuh (16. Juli 2006)

Jo, waren leider schon dran.
Wollte sie schnell runterreisen vor meiner ersten Runde, aber hatte dann bedenken das ich was kaputt mach, da ich den Mechanismus nicht sofort verstanden hab...


----------



## schuh (17. Juli 2006)

Gibt es irgendwo schon einen guten Thread wo verschieden Dämpfereinstellungen diskutiert werden? 

Find das wahnsinnig schwer.


----------



## fitze (17. Juli 2006)

Ja, HIER!

@löösns: Könntest du mal ein paar pics von deinem Bike mit den jetzt weißen Parts online stellen? Würd mich sehr interessieren! Hast du den Sattelspanner lackiert?
Und wie wär´s eigenrlich mit weißen Felgen?  

MfG
fitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schuh (17. Juli 2006)

@fitze: Vielen Dank für den Link!


Heute hab ich jetzt endlich mal geschafft ne richtige Tour zu fahren. Macht wirklich Spass. Bin aber bisschen entsetzt wie arg der Dämpfer trotz voll rein gedrehtem ProPedal mit wippt. Und auch wie weit der einschlägt. Hatte heute trotz entspannter Runde, und 190PSI Druck den Weg schon bis auf 2mm ausgenutzt! Ist das normal? (Werd das Prob dann nochmal im "Torque Setup" Thread verfolgen...)
Ausserdem hört man die Bremsen schleifen wenn ich Kurven fahr, und zwar nur dann. Ist das normal? Das Rad ist aber Fest!

Sonst bin ich gerade total im Zubehör-kauf-stress.

Falls ihr mir einen Helm, eine Bikehose oder vor allem Klickschuhe empfehlen könnt => BITTE MACHT DAS !!! 
Kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden.
Bei der Hose hab ich jetzt eine Fox High Frequency die ganz gut gefällt, aber bei den Helmen hab ich noch immer nichts was mir wirklich zusagt (liegt sicher vor allem an der Optik, weniger am Sitz). Hatte schon die meisten Giro, paar Spezialized, und Met auf. Falls einer paar gute Empfehlungen hat, wäre dankbar!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## FloImSchnee (18. Juli 2006)

ad Helm:

Gerade bei so einem Bike: 
Casco Viper MX. Blitzschnell abnehmbarer Kinnbügel --> bergauf u. in der Ebene ein normaler Helm, bergab deutlich mehr Schutz als mit einem normalen Helm.


----------



## thto (18. Juli 2006)

meine Empfehlungen:
Giro Xen
Time Z
Specialized Comp Schuhe


----------



## Richi2000 (18. Juli 2006)

Tach Leute!
Durch meinen Sager mit dem Optikpimping fühlen sich wohl einige auf den Schlips getreten! Na bös war das nicht gemeint! Jeder soll sein Bike aufbauen wie´s ihm gefällt! Führ mich zählt eben in erster Linie das was dabei rauskommt, nämlich ein funktionierendes robustes Bike! Ob meine Griffe oder Pedale oder was auch immer farblich aufeinander abgestimmt sind ist für mich nebensächlich. Ich gehör nicht zur Fraktion der Biker, für die bei jedem kleinen Kratzer im Lack die Welt zusammenbricht. Das Torque ist für mich ein Sportgerät, das ich VERWENDEN will- wo gehobelt wird da fallen Spähne. Auf jeden Fall nichts für ungut!
ad Talas: ok, ich hab das Talas nur am Parkplatz bei Canyon getestet, ist wohl nich mit einer riesigen Tour zu vergleichen. Die 4cm Niveauverstellung erscheinen mir aber dennoch verzichtbar- und das U-Turn von RockShox find ich einfach effektiver!


----------



## schuh (31. Juli 2006)

Bin am Wochenende das erste mal mit meinem Torque bisschen in den Alpen gefahren. Macht auf jedenfall Spass. 
Wo ich bisschen enttäuscht bin sind die Crankbrother Mallet C. Ich meine das klicken funktioniert schon ganz gut, aber ausgeklickt lassen die sich ja wirklich mal garnicht fahren! Auf so technischen Singeltrails hat man halt geklickt keine Chance, und ausgeklickt noch weniger!
Weiß wirklich nicht wie ich das auf lange Sicht machen soll. Was fahrt ihr so an eueren Torques? bzw wenn ihr Klickpedale habt, fahrt ihr Trails dann eingeklickt?

Fahrt ihr einen Tacho an euerem Torque? Bin am überlegen, der Ciclomaster cm 215A gefällt mit ganz gut, aber ich weiß einfach nicht ob ich sowas brauch?

Und zuletzt noch eine Frage: Gibts irgendwelche Empfehlungen bezüglich Handschuhen?

Danke,

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fitze (31. Juli 2006)

Hi,

also ich hab zwar (noch) kein Torque, aber dafür seit einer Woche auch die Mallet C und ich bin super zufrieden mit den Pedalen. Klicken ist einwandrei und man klickt auch nicht aus versehen aus wie bei SPD. Auch der Halt ausgeklickt ist kein Thema. Bunnyhops etc. mit Skateschuhen kein Problem. Natürlich steht man auch etwas auf dem Klickmechanismus, aber das war bei meinen Shimano PDM 424 die ich vorher hatte viel schlimmer. Mit denen konnte ich ausgeklickt fast gar nicht fahren.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. Juli 2006)

@schuh: Mit was für Schuhen fährst du die Mallets bergab? Mit normalen Schuhen oder mit den Klickschuhen? (mit letzteren ist leider sowieso kein guter Halt zu erwarten)

Ansonsten: hast du eine Möglichkeit, diese Metallplättchen durch welche mit aggressiveren Zacken (selbstgefräst/gefeilt) zu ersetzen?


ad Handschuhe: Bin früher Chiba gefahren, habe jetzt Specialized Enduro. Gefallen mir sehr gut, dieser BodyGeometry-Polster ist recht angenehm. Clarino-Innenhand (hatte ich bei den Chiba schon, ist ein japanisches Kunstleder) ist sehr angenehm u. bringt gutes Lenkergefühl, die Silikonpads sorgen für guten Halt.


----------



## rumblefish (1. August 2006)

FloImSchnee schrieb:
			
		

> ad Helm:



Hey Flo,

danke für den Tip, suchte grade nach meinem letzten Sturz nach so einem Helm. Hab den eben nach etwas Recherche für 125 EUR inkl. Versand bekommen. Natürlich in Mattschwarz  . Ich schau mal ob der auch Park & Pipe, bzw Big Air tauglich ist  

so long
Rumble


----------



## schuh (1. August 2006)

War am Anfang wirklich auch total begeistert von den Mallets. Bin damit sogar mit FlipFlops zum See gefahren. 
Auch das Klicken ist super, man geht wirklich nicht aus versehen mal raus. 

Das einzige was mich störrt ist eben ausgeklickt mit dem Klickschuhe zu fahren. OK, wenn ihr sagt das ist immer schlecht, dann ist das wohl so. War nur am Wochenende mächtig enttäuscht als ich in den Alpen endlich mal einen würdigen Wurzelsingeltrail gefunden habe, der ging quer zum Hang, mal bergauf, mal bergab. Dort kann man das geklickt fahre ja wirklich vergessen. Man einfach viel zu oft ganz schnell zum ausbalanzieren, speziell in engen verwurzelte Kurven bergab mal ganz schnell den Fuß vom Pedal nehmen, und egal wie gut man ausklicken kann, es geht einfach nicht so schnell wie ohne Klickerei. Nachdem ich dann zum 3. mal aus diesem Grund auf der Seite lag hatte ich die Mallets halt ziemlich gefressen.
Habs dann ausgeklickt versucht, das ging dann bergab auch einigermassen gut, aber sobald es bischen bergauf, über eine Wurzel oder ähnliches ging ist hat der cripp nicht gelangt und man ist einfach abgerutscht. Man steht dann halt doch rein auf dem Eggbeater.
Als Schuh hab ich den Adidas El Morro. Sicher auch nicht optimal. Hatte mir aber ehrlich gesagt doch mehr erhofft aus der Kombi Mallet C + El Morro ausgeklickt.

Das mit den selbstgefrässten Metallplättchen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, kenn da aber eigentlich niemanden, zumindest fällt mir gerade keiner ein. Und selber hab  da keinen Zugang. 
Hab mir auch schon überlegt da paar MadenImbus reinzudrehen...

Hat mich jetzt nur mal interessiert wie ihr so mit dem Torque bzw natürlich auch mit anderen Rädern so bergab fahrt. Eingeklickt, oder ausgeklickt?

@Flo:
Wie schon geschrieben, ja, ich bin da mit Klickschuhe runter. War mir auch klar dass das nicht optimal ist, hab mir aber mehr von erhofft. 

Und nochmal vielen Dank für den Tipp bezüglich Handschuhen. Werd mir die auf jedenfall mal anschauen!


----------



## löösns (1. August 2006)

also nachdem ich die quicksteps abgeschrieben hatte habe ich wieder meine cc/tour pedale aufgeschnallt. diese hier:






ich kenne die pedale von meinem anderen bike sehr gut, harmonieren perfekt mit den shimano schuhen und ich bin da sauschnell wieder raus, wenns sein muss. ausserdem hat man eine erträgliche plattform auf der anderen seite, auf der man mit klickschuhen und auch mit turnschuhen erträglichen halt hat. also sicher mehr halt als auf dem quickstep und anscheinend auch mehr als auf den mallets. der einzige nachteil, der mir bekannt ist, dass man manchmal die falsche seite unter den schuhen hat und zuerst noch die pedale drehen muss. ist manchmal nervig, wenns schnell gehen soll. aber auch die drehbewegung hat man sich schnell angewöhnt, weswegen das für mich momentan die idealste pedalvariante ist. aber sind halt schon hauptsächlich klick und im notfall platform.
die mallets gehen für mich in richtung quickstep. eigentlich sträube ich mich dagegen, so dinger ranzubauen. (und trotzdem konnte ich den optisch einfach traumhaft weissen mallet c's auf ebay nicht widerstehen...musste bieten!)
ich habe aber vor, ns pankackes ranzumachen. die da:






und: momentan fahre ich bergab immer eingeklickt. wenns schnell wird, holperts mir sonst die füsse von den pedalen und ausgeklickt bin ich ((fast)) gleichscnell wie abgestiegen. wirds wahrschinlich eher schwiereig, sich an platform pedale zu gewöhnen... mal schaun.

@fitze: momentan ist erst der schnellspanner weiss, vorbau und griffe sind unterwegs, der MZ bikeshop leistet miserable arbeit: viele missverständnisse, lange antwortzeiten, teilweise gar keine reaktionen, das geld vor einer woche einbezahlt, auch angekommen aber das paket ist noch nicht mal raus......... einfach kacke. und die ns pencakes sind begehrt und schwer erhältlich. überall wartezieten und lieferschwierigkeiten. werden wohl erst ende august bei mir sein...
dann gibts auch bilder vom white pimping...


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. August 2006)

@rumble: für's Snowboarden würde ich aber schon eher sowas nehmen: 





(ist übrigens extrem leicht u. sehr angenehm zu tragen -- empfehlenswert)


@Schuh:
Ich habe für langsame Trailabfahrten normale Sneakers im Rucksack, die ich dann am Gipfel anziehe. Bei schnellen Abfahrten bleib ich oft in den Klickies, da kommt man bei einem Sturz dann eh schnell genug raus.


----------



## nonem (1. August 2006)

hab die Xpedo drauf, sind sehr leicht und recht günstig. 
Vorher bin ich auch immer Klickies gefahren aber die haben auch so einen Bombengripp durch auswechselbaren Pins.


----------



## rumblefish (1. August 2006)

@flo
so einen Eierbecher hab ich fürs boarden. Suche nach einem mit Kinnschutz


----------



## schuh (2. August 2006)

Hey, 

vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Das mit den Sneakern in den Rucksack werd ich auch mal versuchen. Und wenns nicht taugt müssen eben Plattformpedale mit Gripp her, wie die Xpedo (Danke für den Tipp Nonem. Schickes Torque!!!)


----------



## schuh (2. August 2006)

Bräuchte mal dringen eueren Rat zu meinen Mallet C:

Hab gerade mal ne Ortsrunde gedreht, da ist mir aufgefallen dass ich die eine Schraube die die Metallplättchen fixiert verlohren hab. Ist so eine Imbusschraube.
Leider war kein Ersatz dabei. Wo kann ich da eine neue bekommen? Beim lokalen Radhändler anfragen? Da bekommt man dann halt öfter "irgendwas" reingedreht. Ist mir zumindest schon paar mal beim Snowboard so passiert. 
Will halt nicht das die mir das Gewinde vermurksen...

Oder soll ich direkt bei Crankbrother mal anfragen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## löösns (2. August 2006)

wenns ne sinnvolle vertretung in d gibt, würd ich bei der mal anfragen, das problem ist sicher bekannt und du nicht der erste. sonst selber eine reindrehen. der mech wird wohl auch kaum eine genau passende haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fitze (2. August 2006)

schuh schrieb:
			
		

> Beim lokalen Radhändler anfragen? Da bekommt man dann halt öfter "irgendwas" reingedreht. Ist mir zumindest schon paar mal beim Snowboard so passiert.



Mit dem Board sollte man auch nicht unbedingt zum Radhändler  

Ne, im ernst. Das ist doch ne ganz normale Inbusschraube. Solltest im Eisenwarenhandel fündig werden. Und am besten gleich alle nachziehen, bei mir waren die nur seeehr locker verschraubt. Da ich aber die Platten mit den längeren Zacken gleich montiert hatte hab ich das zum Glück gleich gemerkt und sie richtig angezogen.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## schuh (3. August 2006)

Danke, werd im Eisenwarenladen mal anfragen...


----------



## schuh (9. August 2006)

Hey,

nochmal wegen dieser blöden Imbusschraube:






Die gibts leider nirgends.... ist wohl doch nicht so die typischste Schraube...

Find leider nicht die Adresse von der Crankbrother Deutschland.

Wisst ihr an wen ich mich da mal wenden kann?

Bin vor allem nur noch 1Woche in D, dann gehts für 4Monate nach Südtirol... 

Bitte helft mir mit der Schraube!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Quellekatalog (9. August 2006)

Das ist eine sogenannte Madenschraube. Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt...!
(zumindest in Österreich  )


----------



## aemkei77 (9. August 2006)

Also die, wo der Pfeil hinzeigt ist keine Madenschraube, 




sondern eine Inbus schraube mit flachem oder Senkkopf




 - gibts im Schraubenfachhandel
eine normale, evtl mit Beilagsscheibe tuts auch, sieht halt nicht so gut aus


----------



## schuh (10. August 2006)

Ne, ist wirklich keine Madenschraube, sondern ne sehr seltene komische Imbusschraube.

In Würzburg hier offensichtlich nicht zu bekommen.
Im ersten Radladen wurd ich richtig blöd angemacht als ich gefragt hab. Im zweiten haben sie wenigstens geschaut.

Werd's noch paar mal weiter versuchen


----------



## aemkei77 (10. August 2006)

nochmals: eine normale, evtl mit Beilagsscheibe tuts auch, sieht halt nicht so gut aus, Gewinde dürfte mämlich M5 sein


----------



## schuh (10. August 2006)

Danke aemkei,

werd gleich nochmal die Baumärkt hier abklappern...


----------



## 10zuviel (10. August 2006)

Sieht so aus als wäre es eine normale Senkschraube mit Innensechskant (DIN 7991). Frag doch mal beim Schraubenhändler nach, wahrscheinlich geben sie Dir eine als Muster, weil Rechnung schreiben ist zu teuer... 
Oder in einer Schlosserei, die können sowas auch haben...

Gruß,
10zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quellekatalog (10. August 2006)

Ihr habt natürlich recht,
ich hab das Foto nicht mal genau angesehen und schon gepostet...


----------



## schuh (11. August 2006)

Hey,

vielen Dank für die Tipps!

War heute mal hier im Obi. Die haben mir jetzt M6/10mm Schrauben verkauft.
Die passen jetzt rein, schauen halt massiv raus und haben eine viel zu grossen Kopf. Aber immerhin.

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe! Denk ich werd jetzt einfach mal die Schrauben fahren. Das passt soweit schon...

Anderes Thema:

Seit dem jetzt hier fast alle Torque Fahrer einen andere (kürzere) Lenker/Vorbau Kombi fahren bin ich auch massivst am überlegen.

Hab mir da schon verschiedenste Tipps geben lassen, zb das Set Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker 710/35/31,8 und Vorbau 60/0° (zb hier
Das gefällt mir schon sehr gut, hätte aber gerne einen 50er Vorbau.
Wäre für paar weitere Tipps sehr dankbar. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Richi2000 (11. August 2006)

vielleicht den spank vorbau wie ihn löösens fährt oder den Bontrager Earl wie ich ihn fahre? Diese beiden Modelle haben die gleiche Geometrie (50mm Länge 10° Steigung) und funktionieren offenbar ganz gut (bei mir jedenfalls).


----------



## schuh (11. August 2006)

Hey Richi,

meinst du der von dir beschriebene Vorbau ist besser als die Truativ Holzfeller Kombi?

Hab den Bonträger Earl Vorbau nirgends gefunden! Hab jetzt gerade doch die TRuativ Kombi  bestellt, da ich sowieso bestellen musste wegen dem gebrochenen X9 Schaltwerk.

Aber falls du der Meinung bist der Bonträger hätte Vorteile, sag mir bitte nochmal bescheid! Dann bestell ich die Trutiv Kombi wieder ab!

Danke

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Richi2000 (12. August 2006)

Ich hab nur meine Kombi getestet und kann deshalb die Truvativkombi nicht wirklich beurteilen. Von der Stabilität/Verarbeitung/Funktion ist die Truvativ Kombi sicher schwer in Ordung, ist ja nicht umsonst die Top-Freeridegruppe von Truvativ! Da du aber geschrieben hast, du hättest lieber einen Vorbau mit 50mm habe ich halt mal die zwei Produkte hingeschrieben. Hier nochmal die Links dazu 
http://www.bontrager.com/de/Mountain/Components/Stems/9695.php
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...orbau/Spank-Vorbau-1-Timer-schwarz::3878.html
Wie ich dir schon gemailt habe, ich hatte den Lenker schon und hab den Vorbau um 10 Euro von einem Kumpel bekommen- somit war der Fall für mich erledigt.  Wenn du dir aber die Einzelpreise für Lenker/Vorbau ansiehst, kommst du mit der Truvativ-Kombi auf jeden Fall sehr günstig weg und solltest du dennoch mal einen anderen Vorbau wollen, kannst du ihn ja immer noch austauschen und hast im Endeffekt nicht mehr ausgegeben, als wenn du meine Mixed-Gruppe gleich einzeln gekauft hättest.


----------



## schuh (12. August 2006)

Vielen Dank Richi,

wirklich sehr nett wie du mir da beim Vorbau/Lenker kauf assistierst!

Hab ja jetzt die Truativ Kombi bestellt, werd die erstmal testen. Bei dem Preis kann man wirklich nix sagen!
Bei bedarf kann ich wie du sagst noch immer nachbestellen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hennin (16. August 2006)

Hi, 
hab mal ne Frage.

Wieviel beeinträchtigt die Gabel des torque 1 die Tourentauglichkeit? Ist klar das es Auslegungssache ist, aber macht sich die Absenkbarkeit der "talas" so stark bemerkbar?

Wäre dankbar für Antworten, vielleicht mit Erfahrungsbereicht!!!

MfG Tobias


----------



## thto (16. August 2006)

also ich bin bei meinem ES7 für die absenkbare talas schon dankbar bei längeren bergauffahrten


----------



## thory (16. August 2006)

Hennin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab mal ne Frage.
> 
> Wieviel beeinträchtigt die Gabel des torque 1 die Tourentauglichkeit? Ist klar das es Auslegungssache ist, aber macht sich die Absenkbarkeit der "talas" so stark bemerkbar?
> ...



ja, das ist ein großes Plus und macht sich sehr bemerkbar. Meine Erfahrungen findest Du hier

Gruss


----------



## Hennin (16. August 2006)

Danke!

Stehe halt vor der großen Frage was ich tun soll. Hatte vor das Torque 2 zu holen, aber das ist in "S" leider ausverkauft 
Da hab ich halt ans 1er gedacht...  weiß halt nicht ob das ne alternatieve ist

Tobi


----------



## Richi2000 (16. August 2006)

Hallo! Ich fahre das Torque3 und hab es ein wenig umgebaut (Bontrager Earl Vorbau 50mm/10°, / Holzfeller DH-Lenker mit starker Kröpfung, Holzfeller Kurbel mit Bashguard, Kettenführung). Obwohl es jetzt ziemlich Hardcore dasteht finde ich, daß der Uphill trotz geänderter Sitzposition (kurzer Vorbau) überhaupt kein Problem darstellt. Die nicht absenkbare Gabel stört mich auch nicht. Im Gegenteil! Ich bin mit der entspannten Sitzposition sehr zufrieden. Prinzipell sollte der Rahmen GENAU passen, für Touren ist ein größerer Rahmen aber eher noch verträglich, als ein zu großer Rahmen im Freerideeinsatz. Insofern wäre das 2er mit einem größeren Rahmen hier (Tour) meiner Meinung nach eventuell noch akzeptabel. Die Gabel allein macht glaub ich nicht DEN Unterschied (obwohl sich die Talas leichter auf verschiedene Einsätze tunen läßt als die VAN). Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle gut überlegen, wo der Haupteinsatz des Torque liegen soll. Wenns dir eher ums "schrotten" geht: Torque1, weil praktisch die selbe Ausstattung vorhanden ist und Schaltwerk, Bremshebel etc. dann wohl "Verbrauchsmaterial" darstellen, das lieber billiger ersetzt wird. Tourentauglich ist es aber allemal! Wenn der Schwerpunkt doch noch mehr tourenlastiger sein sollte: Torque2 (Talas-Gabel, hochwertige SRAM-Schaltung, Juicy7).  Grüsse Richi


----------



## Hennin (16. August 2006)

Danke für die ausführliche Info 
Ich werd mir das mal gut durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ist halt bei meinen 1,70m Körpergröße so ein Grenzfall. War heut bei Canyon im laden und hab mal beide Größen ausprobiert. Das Torque in "M" hat ne ähnliche Rahmengröße wie mein jetziges Hardtail. Der Einsatbreich verschiebt sich natürlich mit dem neuen Gerät dann deutlich, sind ja nich umsonst "kürzer".
Ich denk aber das M zu groß ist für mich. Werd dann vielleicht auf 2007 warten,   vielleicht 

Gruß
Tobi


----------

